# Sa Xmas Case Swap 2006



## GMK (22/6/06)

Hi fellow South Australians.

As it is almost end of June - If we are we going to do another Xmas Case Swap this year - we had better start teh organising.

So far - all teh SA Xmas Case swaps have been Fantastic... :super: 

Happy for ideas on styles, beers etc.


----------



## SteveSA (22/6/06)

I've got a (probably) infected Old Ale and a Beermakers Draught I can give you Ken  

Seriously though,

I'm more than happy to go in it again. The quality of the beers has been right up there - must be the Adelaide water we use :blink: 

This year I'm thinking a D'orf Alt and an ESB

In the ghetto with Stu, looking up at the stars, through the condensation of an empty glass,
Steve


----------



## wee stu (22/6/06)

If the momentum picks up, I'll be back in again. Thinking a fresh drinking Amarillo wheat and maybe a Scottish or stout that will age a bit longer.

In the ghetto with Steve, looking up at the stars, wondering where my glass went,
stu


----------



## MAH (22/6/06)

Well I'm considering an Alt and probably an APA. A nice change to my usually Mild and Ordinary Bitter dominated brewing.

Last year I had to buy a new bottling wand because I hadn't used one for so long. Hope I can remember where I put it this time. Don't want to have to buy another this year.

PS. A bunch of brewers were over my place on the weekend and we cracked GMK's Chocolate RIS. No-one keeled over  . Even heard a few comments about it being drinkable  , which was high praise for this bunch of beer bashers.


Cheers
MAH


----------



## GMK (22/6/06)

MAH said:


> PS. A bunch of brewers were over my place on the weekend and we cracked GMK's Chocolate RIS. No-one keeled over  . Even heard a few  , which was high praise for this bunch of beer bashers.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> MAH



Dam - I thought that "comments about it being drinkable" was High Praise for GMK :beer:


----------



## wee stu (22/6/06)

MAH said:


> Last year I had to buy a new bottling wand because I hadn't used one for so long. Hope I can remember where I put it this time. Don't want to have to buy another this year.
> 
> MAH



Uncle MAH, give me a hoy when the time comes. I bought out Harris Scarfe's stock when they pulled the pin on Coopers, at 45c a pop. I think I still have about 10 spare


----------



## kirem (22/6/06)

I'll go in this one.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (22/6/06)

I too would like to go in this year, as i cottoned on to this website too late last year and missed out.


----------



## tangent (22/6/06)

i'm going to try to bottle something for summer since it'll be the Xmas case

maybe it's time I perfected Tangent's Lemongrass Lager (just testing yeasts now)
and i'll brew a fresh wheat as well maybe.

I'm in!


----------



## GMK (22/6/06)

No worries guys - but i think we will need to cap the numbers to 25..

Then we all supply 48 stubbies of beer - 2 for everyone excluding yourself.
Last year, most people made it 2x24 stubbies - therefore 2 different beers.

I brewed my 1st All Grain Barley wine last year and it is in stubbies.
I will enter it in Anawbs and the SA State Championships - if it goes allright - i will put 24 of them in my Xmas Case.


----------



## tangent (22/6/06)

and PLEASE, brew them now and bottle.
Fireworks are cool if you know when they're going to go off, if you know what I mean


----------



## WildebeestAttack (22/6/06)

GMK said:


> No worries guys - but i think we will need to cap the numbers to 25..
> 
> Then we all supply 48 stubbies of beer - 2 for everyone excluding yourself.
> Last year, most people made it 2x24 stubbies - therefore 2 different beers.
> ...



If you're putting that Barley Wine in I tried at the Brew-Inn, then I will be in. Tasty drop.

(Actually I was keen to go in again anyways. I found it great last year to find out what everyone else is doing).


----------



## dicko (22/6/06)

Hi Guys,

Is there room for me this year?

I have not given a lot of thought yet as to what to brew, and I detest bottling HB, but I will give it a go if there is a vacancy.

I was thinking along the lines of a dry stout or/and a radical variation on a standard porter. - I got the idea from, nah!! I'll make sure it turns out OK first. h34r: 
Or OTOH an Aussie type "lagery ale" could be the go for the summer drinkers.

Cheers


----------



## doglet (22/6/06)

I'd like to take part this year. Probably supply an English Pale and maybe a Chocolate Stout if the one I'm brewing now turns out ok.

As I haven't done this before does the swap take place on one day or......


----------



## jayse (22/6/06)

I don't really want in if everyones brewing now, I don't want to swap my perfectly good fresh beer for 6 month old beer :lol: unless everyones doing 1.085 plus brews  


Count me in I guess but willing to pull out to let some of the brewers that haven't been in on the previous years cases in if the numbers get too many.

What I'll brew is anyones guess.


Break me down and roll me once again.
Jayse


----------



## wee stu (22/6/06)

wee stu said:


> If the momentum picks up, I'll be back in again.



I think that's enough momentum, count me in again


----------



## Guest Lurker (22/6/06)

Man, its going to be painful with this thread active till Christmas, arguing over who will make what, who will pick from where and when.....

Meanwhile, over here in the West, a bunch of blokes will quietly turn up unannounced in my backyard a few weeks before Christmas, calmly swap bottles around, and head off in to the distance with their case before the dogs even notice someone is there!


----------



## jayse (22/6/06)

Guest Lurker said:


> Man, its going to be painful with this thread active till Christmas, arguing over who will make what, who will pick from where and when.....



My thoughts exactly



Guest Lurker said:


> Meanwhile, over here in the West, a bunch of blokes will quietly turn up unannounced in my backyard a few weeks before Christmas, calmly swap bottles around, and head off in to the distance with their case before the dogs even notice someone is there!



That is my line of thinking, good damn its only june :lol: 

Alcohol fueled brewtality.
Jayse


----------



## wee stu (22/6/06)

jayse said:


> That is my line of thinking, god damn its only june :lol:
> 
> Alcohol fueled brewtality.
> Jayse



Remember, kenny has to brew another big beer in time, just in case the ANAWBS, and "some other show", judges don't like it  

BTW Kenny, if you like the beer and you are proud of it, put it in. What do beer judges know??

Jayse, a bit of warning is not bad if you do want to brew a bigger beer specifically for this, or one that could benefit from bottle age. 

Me, I'll brew an ager and a drink now beer. That way when the time comes to say goodbye, the separation pangs won't be too bad - 'cos neither will be just quite ready to drink. One too old, one too young. Both potentially brilliant, of course


----------



## Jazman (22/6/06)

ok om in maybee more lagers or i may do a smoked belgian for an experiment


----------



## Aaron (22/6/06)

I'm in again. No idea what I will brew.


----------



## tangent (22/6/06)

i don't want old beers Jayse, just ones that don't pop
mmmm a nice thick stout on a 40C+ day, maybe i'll give this a miss


----------



## Kai (22/6/06)

I'm in again, most definitely. This time I might even see if I can keep the case beyond xmas.

At the moment I'm leaning towards a couple more traditional beers, pils and wheat. Just the ticket for a hot summer's day.


----------



## doglet (23/6/06)

tangent said:


> mmmm a nice thick stout on a 40C+ day, maybe i'll give this a miss


From Bureau of Meteorology..

Average max since 1974: Dec 26.8, Jan 28.8, Feb 29.4
Average min since 1974: Dec 15.5, Jan 16.8, 17.2

Gotta have a contingency beer in case there's a cold hour or two.


----------



## tangent (23/6/06)

nice work Doglet
you can be in charge of planning the summer AHB bbqs


----------



## Kai (12/9/06)

Bumping this, since it's now closer to a reasonable time to start brewing for the case. Time to start brewing your lagers now, I reckon.

So, who's in? Time to start a tally of names, starting with...

Kai


----------



## Adamt (12/9/06)

Kai
AdamT


----------



## Aaron (13/9/06)

I'm out. Don't have the time to get a couple of extra brews done prior to xmas. Will try to make it back for next year.


----------



## GMK (13/9/06)

I am happy to be in again this year.


----------



## SteveSA (14/9/06)

Yep I'm in.

Kai
AdamT
GMK
SteveSA

Disappointed that Aaron is opting out though. The case will be poorer for it.


----------



## Kai (14/9/06)

I'm sure he has some spare schwarzbier he can donate for it.


----------



## wee stu (14/9/06)

I am bottling 4 beers this weekend. If one of those places and scores reasonably well in ANAWBS, I will sacrifice a carton to the greater good  .

Otherwise, I fear I am in the same boat as Aaron


----------



## Jazman (14/9/06)

Ill wait and see depends if any good beer and if i want to depart with a lager


----------



## Dr Gonzo (15/9/06)

Im in:

Kai
AdamT
GMK
SteveSA
Dr Gonzo


----------



## Aaron (16/9/06)

What is the go this year? Is it two stubbie again? If we make it one I could probably come along for the ride. There is just no way I will get two extra brews in.

Thanks for the kind words Steve. Kai you are welcome to a schwarz any time but there is no such thing as spare beer.


----------



## Kai (16/9/06)

One or two stubbies would depend on how many people we get in the case, I'd think. Two stubbies was maybe a bit much last year with the amount of people we had in.


----------



## Aaron (16/9/06)

Kai said:


> One or two stubbies would depend on how many people we get in the case, I'd think. Two stubbies was maybe a bit much last year with the amount of people we had in.


I would be in if we have similar numbers to last year but only do a single stubbie. Any thoughts from anyone else?


----------



## Voosher (16/9/06)

Aaron said:


> Kai said:
> 
> 
> > One or two stubbies would depend on how many people we get in the case, I'd think. Two stubbies was maybe a bit much last year with the amount of people we had in.
> ...



I'm interested but I have time and capacity limits as I generally only do 12l All-grain brews.
Let me know roughly how many you're expecting, or how many you're limiting it to, and I can confirm in-ness or out-ness.


----------



## Aaron (16/9/06)

Dr Gonzo said:


> Im in:
> 
> Kai
> AdamT
> ...


So can we say a limit of 25 people so everyone needs to provide 24 stubbies and one stubbie each? Any issues with that? If that is ok I'm in.

Kai
AdamT
GMK
SteveSA
Dr Gonzo
Aaron


----------



## GMK (16/9/06)

happy to go with the majority decision...

i am in either way - 24 stubbies or 48 or 2x 24...

The Xmas cases in the past have all been very very good with a great range of beers/recipes.


----------



## Jazman (16/9/06)

Kai
AdamT
GMK
SteveSA
Dr Gonzo
Aaron
Jazman


----------



## Kai (16/9/06)

Sounds good to me, Aaron. That way we might get an ESB from Voosher too.


----------



## Aaron (16/9/06)

Kai said:


> Sounds good to me, Aaron. That way we might get an ESB from Voosher too.


Excellent. Now, what to brew?


----------



## Kai (16/9/06)

How about an IPA?


----------



## Aaron (16/9/06)

Kai said:


> How about an IPA?


I did an IPA last year. What do you have planned?


----------



## Kai (16/9/06)

German Pilsner or wheat, most likely.


----------



## Voosher (16/9/06)

Kai said:


> Sounds good to me, Aaron. That way we might get an ESB from Voosher too.



Sounds like a decision made.
First thought is an ESB with the Ringwood Ale yeast if you're all keen... but I reserve the right to vary it on a whim.

Kai
AdamT
GMK
SteveSA
Dr Gonzo
Aaron
Jazman
Voosher


----------



## GMK (17/9/06)

We could arrange that if we only get 13 in the swap - we do 2 stubbies.
Over 13 and upto 25 we do one stubby.


----------



## Adamt (17/9/06)

Hmmm I'm thinking about doing a summery blonde ale, something easy to drink whilst watching the Boxing Day test!


----------



## Jazman (17/9/06)

a lager is already ready for this one and experoment of course it bottled already


----------



## wee stu (17/9/06)

On the understanding that we cap it at one carton of 24 stubbies, I am in . 


Kai
AdamT
GMK
SteveSA
Dr Gonzo
Aaron
Jazman
Voosher
wee stu


----------



## Gulf Brewery (17/9/06)

If you get close to the 24, then the Gulf Brewery will make up the numbers so it becomes a round 24 (Maximum of 4 beer styles, unless I get to brew a couple for myself soon).

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## Aaron (17/9/06)

GMK said:


> We could arrange that if we only get 13 in the swap - we do 2 stubbies.
> Over 13 and upto 25 we do one stubby.


I say we just stick to one stubbie, keep it simple.


----------



## Mr Bond (17/9/06)

wee stu said:


> On the understanding that we cap it at one carton of 24 stubbies, I am in .



yep that sounds good to me, I'll do an updated version of the white tail pale ale that placed 3rd(colonial pale category) @ sabsosa.Same grist & yeast , but i might put those hops I won to use.  

Kai
AdamT
GMK
SteveSA
Dr Gonzo
Aaron
Jazman
Voosher
wee stu
Brauluver

Only 14 more to go,pedro's offer sounds good so get on board.

*Don't mean to be a tight arse here or anything, but all mine will be in 375 ml (crown seal) old school pickaxe stubbies.This is what all you guys do as well isn't it? I don't fancy losing my precious collection to crappy screw top or 330 ml bottles.*


----------



## Jazman (17/9/06)

i use what ever bottles i have free and if i was u braulover dont give up the pick axe bottles as they are preicoius as i dont like loosing em either


----------



## Aaron (17/9/06)

Brauluver said:


> *Don't mean to be a tight arse here or anything, but all mine will be in 375 ml (crown seal) old school pickaxe stubbies.This is what all you guys do as well isn't it? I don't fancy losing my precious collection to crappy screw top or 330 ml bottles.*


Don't use your Pick Axe bottles. Just use anything. Last yeat there was an assortment from 330-375, crown and twist tops.


----------



## Mr Bond (17/9/06)

Ahhhhh....OK ...cool.
I will collect an assortment of stubbies for the occasion then.


----------



## roach (17/9/06)

Kai
AdamT
GMK
SteveSA
Dr Gonzo
Aaron
Jazman
Voosher
wee stu
Brauluver
Roach

yep one stubby each- will go easy on the priming this year. will be using 330ml screwtops. keep your pick axe Brau.


----------



## Kai (17/9/06)

Yep, keep your fancy bottles, Brauluver. I'll be getting rid of all my oddments for my bottles this year.

Yes, you guys are that special.


----------



## doglet (17/9/06)

I'm in. Not sure what I'll brew yet though.

Kai
AdamT
GMK
SteveSA
Dr Gonzo
Aaron
Jazman
Voosher
wee stu
Brauluver
Roach
Doglet


----------



## wee stu (17/9/06)

I have such a wide assortment of bottles, I am sure the odd pickaxe, duvel or chimay will work its way in amongst the james squires and matilda bays. 

Be a bit of a lottery, but some of you might score a decent bottle, irrespective of whether the beer inside is any good


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (17/9/06)

I'll add myself to the list. 

Kai
AdamT
GMK
SteveSA
Dr Gonzo
Aaron
Jazman
Voosher
wee stu
Brauluver
Roach
Doglet
The Drunk Arab


----------



## Voosher (18/9/06)

Gulf Brewery said:


> If you get close to the 24, then the Gulf Brewery will make up the numbers so it becomes a round 24 (Maximum of 4 beer styles, unless I get to brew a couple for myself soon).
> 
> Cheers
> Pedro



Don't tell Pedro, but this sounds like a good reason to limit it to 20!!!
Shhhhhh.


----------



## AnthonyMac (18/9/06)

OK - no idea what I'll contribute at this stage, but it hopefully won't be the same as previous, which have all generally started with 'P' - pils, pales and porters. Whats with that? 

I'm also chuffed with the idea of 1 stubbie each - makes it a lot easier, but it will be a shame to not have the variety of previous years. Enjoyed them all thoroiughly, albeit WAY too quickly. Mental note - stay off chat once the swaps have been done. I have no idea how many times I fell of my chair. (did anyone say cactus?) 

Kai
AdamT
GMK
SteveSA
Dr Gonzo
Aaron
Jazman
Voosher
wee stu
Brauluver
Roach
Doglet
The Drunk Arab
AnthonyMac


----------



## Mr Bond (18/9/06)

Guys , Iwas plannin to do the white tail wheat ale with the santiam Hops.
The original was hallertau and tettnanger and as the santiam is a combo cross of these I thought I'd try it out.

The other option is to use the Palisades as a single hop variety brew for feedback and a real taste trial for others.Not a lot of info out there on this hop.Asking on BA got This mediocre response.

A PM to Ross elicited this info
*
"*2 slightly different reviews of it below - i have used it blended with other hops but not as a single addition yet, so can't really offer advice from a personal basis.

Palisade walks the line between bittering and aroma, it has a soft, clean finish with characteristics similar to Willamette.

This is a new hop on the market and is bred from Swiss Tettnanger. At 8.3% alpha acid it's a medium-bitter hop and has a flavor and aroma similar to a noble hop. They also remind me of a much smoother version of Chinook.*"*

The fuggles /Willamette references have me tempted to try it as an english bitter style.

Either way I'll be doing a single hop variety beer for this case ,but want some feedback from u guys as to whether it should be a Santiam aussie wheat ale, or a palisade bitter with MO base of course.

Let the voting begin, or PM with any thoughts.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Jazman (18/9/06)

Its your beer u brew what u want to not what i want as for me it be apils or a german lager dark or pale


----------



## Kai (18/9/06)

Why not mix the two and chick the Palisades in the White Tail?


----------



## Mr Bond (18/9/06)

Kai said:


> Why not mix the two and chick the Palisades in the White Tail?



Yeah, Gotta admit based on the pedigree of both these hops that idea had passed through my head 2 day, and still may happen given i've got a combined 180 gms of hops total.

I PM'd voosher for some input and he suggested a simple MO grist with palisades as single hop to get a true indication of characteristics.
Decisions, Decisions....... :huh: As with most brews I do this will change, morph, revisit and end up as a wake up on brewday and decide the hop bill affair.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (25/9/06)

List so far:

Kai
AdamT
GMK
SteveSA
Dr Gonzo
Aaron
Jazman
Voosher
wee stu
Brauluver
Roach
Doglet
The Drunk Arab
AnthonyMac

So fellas, are we happy to donate a longneck (740ml) or equivalent (roughly) each?

C&B
TDA


----------



## Voosher (25/9/06)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> List so far:
> 
> Kai
> AdamT
> ...




TDA,

I think we were trying to limit it to one stubbie each. My little brewery only puts out tiny AG batches and a couple of others were concerned about finding enough time to stretch it too far as well.


----------



## SteveSA (25/9/06)

I'll go with the flow... one stubbie or longneck - not fussed.


----------



## Adamt (25/9/06)

Surely theres a few more of us croweaters to join!

19 might be a good number to chop it? (everyone gets 18 stubbies each).

-Adam


----------



## Mr Bond (25/9/06)

Voosher said:


> THE DRUNK ARAB said:
> 
> 
> > List so far:
> ...



Like wise. Up until now I thought the consensus was 24 stubbies. I cant produce a larger volume unless I do a partial (and thats not my preference).
for what its worth I'll do the Palisade Pale and bottle into stubbies and take part if thats whats acceptable,If not I'll Drinkem meself :chug:


----------



## Gulf Brewery (25/9/06)

Brauluver said:


> Like wise. Up until now I thought the consensus was 24 stubbies. I cant produce a larger volume unless I do a partial (and thats not my preference).
> for what its worth I'll do the Palisade Pale and bottle into stubbies and take part if thats whats acceptable,If not I'll Drinkem meself :chug:



Real men in SA do 1200 litre batches 

Enuff Sed
Pedro


----------



## wee stu (25/9/06)

Gulf Brewery said:


> Real men in SA do 1200 litre batches
> 
> Enuff Sed
> Pedro



I think what Uncle Pedro is saying is that he will make up any shortfalls  

good work gulf man :super:


----------



## Mr Bond (25/9/06)

wee stu said:


> Gulf Brewery said:
> 
> 
> > Real men in SA do 1200 litre batches
> ...



Phew thats a relief!
I thought he was using a freudian type analogy to suggest I had a small willy :unsure:


----------



## stoutdrinker (25/9/06)

List so far:

Kai
AdamT
GMK
SteveSA
Dr Gonzo
Aaron
Jazman
Voosher
wee stu
Brauluver
Roach
Doglet
The Drunk Arab
AnthonyMac


I'd like to join in for the xmas case - possibly a Porter (ok it might not be everyones favourite in summer) or an ESB, not sure which at the moment.

Stoutdrinker


----------



## Voosher (26/9/06)

It might be a good idea to start adding styles when you have some idea...
I'm putting down two ESB's over the next few weeks. The better of them will go in the case.


The list so far:

Kai
AdamT
GMK
SteveSA
Dr Gonzo
Aaron
Jazman
Voosher - ESB
wee stu
Brauluver
Roach
Doglet
The Drunk Arab
AnthonyMac
Stoutdrinker - Porter/ESB?


----------



## wee stu (26/9/06)

I have recently bottled and put aside cartons of stubbies of an English Mild, an Amarillo Wheat, and a redemptive 80 Shilling. 

Mine will be whatever is the pick of these three. If they *all * suck eggs, I will hang up my mash paddle and take up crocheting instead h34r: 

The list so far:

Kai
AdamT
GMK
SteveSA
Dr Gonzo
Aaron
Jazman
Voosher - ESB
wee stu - mild, amarillo wheat or 80/-
Brauluver
Roach
Doglet
The Drunk Arab
AnthonyMac
Stoutdrinker - Porter/ESB?


----------



## Adamt (26/9/06)

Give us the 80/-! I've never had a scottish brew before.

I might brew a dunkel, but I've changed my mind at least 3 times over the last few weeks.

Kai
AdamT - Dunkelweizen
GMK
SteveSA
Dr Gonzo
Aaron
Jazman
Voosher - ESB
wee stu - mild, amarillo wheat or 80/-
Brauluver
Roach
Doglet
The Drunk Arab
AnthonyMac
Stoutdrinker - Porter/ESB?


----------



## Dr Gonzo (26/9/06)

Kai
AdamT - Dunkelweizen
GMK
SteveSA
Dr Gonzo - Doppelbock or Weizenbock
Aaron
Jazman
Voosher - ESB
wee stu - mild, amarillo wheat or 80/-
Brauluver
Roach
Doglet
The Drunk Arab
AnthonyMac
Stoutdrinker - Porter/ESB?


----------



## Mr Bond (26/9/06)

Kai
AdamT - Dunkelweizen
GMK
SteveSA
Dr Gonzo - Doppelbock or Weizenbock
Aaron
Jazman
Voosher - ESB
wee stu - mild, amarillo wheat or 80/-
Brauluver-Palisade Pale Ale
Roach
Doglet
The Drunk Arab
AnthonyMac
Stoutdrinker - Porter/ESB?


----------



## peas_and_corn (26/9/06)

I'm in!

Kai
AdamT - Dunkelweizen
GMK
SteveSA
Dr Gonzo - Doppelbock or Weizenbock
Aaron
Jazman
Voosher - ESB
wee stu - mild, amarillo wheat or 80/-
Brauluver-Palisade Pale Ale
Roach
Doglet
The Drunk Arab
AnthonyMac
peas_and_corn- Most likely a golden ale
Stoutdrinker - Porter/ESB?

When does this normally happen?


----------



## Aaron (29/9/06)

We only need a few more AHB brewers to fill up the case. I know there are more out there that have participated in the past.


----------



## wee stu (29/9/06)

Kai
AdamT - Dunkelweizen
GMK
SteveSA
Dr Gonzo - Doppelbock or Weizenbock
Aaron
Jazman
Voosher - ESB
wee stu - mild or amarillo wheat 
Brauluver-Palisade Pale Ale
Roach
Doglet
The Drunk Arab
AnthonyMac
peas_and_corn- Most likely a golden ale
Stoutdrinker - Porter/ESB?

My 80 Shilling is out! Should teach me not try and brew beer styles that don't really exist :lol:


----------



## wee stu (29/9/06)

peas_and_corn said:


> I'm in!
> 
> When does this normally happen?



Let me thnk about this one <_< 

"SA Xmas Case Swap 2006"

I reckon if you aim for about Easter long weekend 2007, you should be just about right B)


----------



## Aaron (29/9/06)

wee stu said:


> peas_and_corn said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in!
> ...


Really? I thought we were aiming for the Autumnal equinox.


----------



## Mr Bond (29/9/06)

I'm doing a little petitioning now!


----------



## peas_and_corn (29/9/06)

Normally how long before christmas does it happen?


----------



## Kai (30/9/06)

Whenever we get around to it, generally.


----------



## Voosher (30/9/06)

peas_and_corn said:


> Normally how long before christmas does it happen?



If you want to brush up on "protocol" here's last year's riot filled saga... of which I was not part.
2005 SA Christmas case

Last year's exchange was about the second weekend in December. I'm getting down a brew or two which should be ready for drinking by Christmas... though I will personally be sampling them before subjecting my fellow brewer's tastebuds to the "experience".
:beer:


----------



## Justin T (4/10/06)

Voosher said:


> peas_and_corn said:
> 
> 
> > Normally how long before christmas does it happen?
> ...



Any room for a less experienced brewer???


----------



## Adamt (4/10/06)

Sure sure, The more the merrier! I'm not a very experienced "practical" brewer too, I think it'll be a great way to get feedback on your brews and constructive criticism, I hope!

Copy the most recent list and add your name (and a style you've decided on when you've decided)

I think we were looking for 19 people if I'm not wrong?


----------



## Voosher (4/10/06)

Justin T said:


> Any room for a less experienced brewer???



Update...

Kai
AdamT - Dunkelweizen
GMK
SteveSA
Dr Gonzo - Doppelbock or Weizenbock
Aaron
Jazman
Voosher - ESB
wee stu - mild or amarillo wheat
Brauluver - Palisade Pale Ale
Roach
Doglet
The Drunk Arab
AnthonyMac
Stoutdrinker - Porter/ESB?
peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
Justin T


----------



## Justin T (4/10/06)

Kai
AdamT - Dunkelweizen
GMK
SteveSA
Dr Gonzo - Doppelbock or Weizenbock
Aaron
Jazman
Voosher - ESB
wee stu - mild or amarillo wheat
Brauluver - Palisade Pale Ale
Roach
Doglet
The Drunk Arab
AnthonyMac
Stoutdrinker - Porter/ESB?
peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
Justin T - English Old Ale


----------



## kirem (4/10/06)

I am in this year. I have finally had good progress on my brewery at work and I should be able to start pumping them out again in the next few weeks. Not sure what style I will contribute, I will have to give mine in 24 sparkling wine bottles, it's all I have. I get them for free from work along with the crown seals, benefit of working at a major winery.

Kai
AdamT - Dunkelweizen
GMK
SteveSA
Dr Gonzo - Doppelbock or Weizenbock
Aaron
Jazman
Voosher - ESB
wee stu - mild or amarillo wheat
Brauluver - Palisade Pale Ale
Roach
Doglet
The Drunk Arab
AnthonyMac
Stoutdrinker - Porter/ESB?
peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
Justin T - English Old Ale
kirem


----------



## Aaron (4/10/06)

Adamt said:


> Sure sure, The more the merrier! I'm not a very experienced "practical" brewer too, I think it'll be a great way to get feedback on your brews and constructive criticism, I hope!


I wouldn't count on construcive feedback from the Christmas case. Enter comps for that. You will probably get honesty though I don't know how constructive it will be.


----------



## Kai (4/10/06)

You may or may not get feedback. I like to post a little but I don't for every brew.

To me it's more the fun of getting a broad range of beers.


----------



## wee stu (4/10/06)

1 Kai
2 AdamT - Dunkelweizen
3 GMK
4 SteveSA
5 Dr Gonzo - Doppelbock or Weizenbock
6 Aaron
7 Jazman
8 Voosher - ESB
9 wee stu - mild or amarillo wheat
10 Brauluver - Palisade Pale Ale
11 Roach
12 Doglet
13 The Drunk Arab
14 AnthonyMac
15 Stoutdrinker - Porter/ESB?
16 peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
17 Justin T - English Old Ale
18 kirem

approaching close off time


----------



## Mr Bond (5/10/06)

Kai said:


> To me it's more the fun of getting a broad range of beers.



I'll drink to that :chug:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (5/10/06)

1 Kai
2 AdamT - Dunkelweizen
3 GMK
4 SteveSA
5 Dr Gonzo - Doppelbock or Weizenbock
6 Aaron
7 Jazman
8 Voosher - ESB
9 wee stu - mild or amarillo wheat
10 Brauluver - Palisade Pale Ale
11 Roach
12 Doglet
13 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles or Saint Chucks Porter
14 AnthonyMac
15 Stoutdrinker - Porter/ESB?
16 peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
17 Justin T - English Old Ale
18 kirem


----------



## wraith (17/10/06)

I'll be in if there is a spot left


----------



## JSB (17/10/06)

1 Kai
2 AdamT - Dunkelweizen
3 GMK
4 SteveSA
5 Dr Gonzo - Doppelbock or Weizenbock
6 Aaron
7 Jazman
8 Voosher - ESB
9 wee stu - mild or amarillo wheat
10 Brauluver - Palisade Pale Ale
11 Roach
12 Doglet
13 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles or Saint Chucks Porter
14 AnthonyMac
15 Stoutdrinker - Porter/ESB?
16 peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
17 Justin T - English Old Ale
18 kirem
19 JSB - Wet Willie Bitter


----------



## Mr Bond (17/10/06)

wraith said:


> I'll be in if there is a spot left



Tack your name on if you are serious


----------



## Kai (17/10/06)

There's still room, wraith. Jump on board.

Looks like I won't be doing a pils with the czech pils wyeast, smacked the pack too hard and it burst. Thanks to time constraints I'll probably be submitting an ale of some description, perhaps an American cream ale.


----------



## wraith (17/10/06)

1 Kai
2 AdamT - Dunkelweizen
3 GMK
4 SteveSA
5 Dr Gonzo - Doppelbock or Weizenbock
6 Aaron
7 Jazman
8 Voosher - ESB
9 wee stu - mild or amarillo wheat
10 Brauluver - Palisade Pale Ale
11 Roach
12 Doglet
13 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles or Saint Chucks Porter
14 AnthonyMac
15 Stoutdrinker - Porter/ESB?
16 peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
17 Justin T - English Old Ale
18 kirem
19 JSB - Wet Willie Bitter
20 Wraith


----------



## Aaron (19/10/06)

Well after trying to schedule it in an extra brew for the Christmas Case is just not going to happen. Sorry folks but I'm out.


----------



## wee stu (19/10/06)

Aaron said:


> Well after trying to schedule it in an extra brew for the Christmas Case is just not going to happen. Sorry folks but I'm out.



Piker  

I am on the verge of piking too, mind you. Although there is enough of both the mild and the amarillo wheat, neither are exactly stellar examples of the brewer's art  . 

There is also enough of the belgian wit that did well at ANAWBS, but given another couple of months this will be well past its best. 

And, frankly - I cannot see me brewing again before the new year, let alone in time for the case.


----------



## Justin T (19/10/06)

Wee Stu, they hardly have to be a stella example of a beer for others to enjoy! :beerbang:


----------



## Mr Bond (19/10/06)

SH*T Happens boys! Don't stress it too much.
This period can get a bit frenetic and other things take precedence. 
I meant to have my conrtibution underway at least 2 weeks ago, but other stuff, laziness,and lack of motivation have overcome me as well.Time will tell if i'm gonna get my shit 2gether for this or pike as well.it will prolly require a sickie midweek if I'm to achieve anything between now and chrissie :unsure: 

Pathetic Dave


----------



## Voosher (19/10/06)

wee stu said:


> I am on the verge of piking too, mind you. Although there is enough of both the mild and the amarillo wheat, neither are exactly stellar examples of the brewer's art .





Justin T said:


> Wee Stu, they hardly have to be a stella example of a beer for others to enjoy!


Just personally, I'm happy for it not to be a Stella example; and I hardly think a stellar example is necessary either.
She'll be right Stu. Your cred is good. Just stick a qualifying tasting guide cum apology label on the bottles. I know I'm gonna.  
Amarillo wheat for me. Thanks.
 

And just to piss you all off, I have two and a half possibles down.
The intended, a first reserve and an "Irish ESB" just in case.
I also have over 10,000 words to research and write by November 10th.
At least I have my priorities in order.
Beer first. Life second.
:huh: 
I do understand you real-world people having unshiftable commitments however. I used to live there.


----------



## wee stu (19/10/06)

OK, on your own heads be it h34r:


----------



## tangent (20/10/06)

oh please....
oh nay it was crap, but it won something shiny
oh go on...
nay... oh all righty then
but i never brew just for competitions, but you'll have to suffer and drink award winning wheat.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (20/10/06)

1 Kai
2 AdamT - Dunkelweizen
3 GMK
4 SteveSA
5 Dr Gonzo - Doppelbock or Weizenbock
6 Jazman
7 Voosher - ESB
8 wee stu - mild or amarillo wheat
9 Brauluver - Palisade Pale Ale
10 Roach
11 Doglet
12 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles or Saint Chucks Porter-CONFIRMED
13 AnthonyMac
14 Stoutdrinker - Porter/ESB?
15 peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
16 Justin T - English Old Ale
17 kirem
18 JSB - Wet Willie Bitter
19 Wraith
20 Pedro (Gulf Brewery)?

So can we confirm now who is in and who is out. IIRC Pedro was interested in this as well? So we could be looking at 19 echos for the swap.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Voosher (20/10/06)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> 1 Kai
> 2 AdamT - Dunkelweizen
> 3 GMK
> 4 SteveSA
> ...



List updated.
I'm a definite.


----------



## Gulf Brewery (20/10/06)

My bottling line should arrive soon and I can make up the numbers to 24 for an even carton. If we can get one more taker..........

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## Dr Gonzo (20/10/06)

1 Kai
2 AdamT - Dunkelweizen
3 GMK
4 SteveSA
5 Dr Gonzo - Doppelbock or Weizenbock - *Confirmed*
6 Jazman
7 Voosher - ESB - Confirmed
8 wee stu - mild or amarillo wheat
9 Brauluver - Palisade Pale Ale
10 Roach
11 Doglet
12 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles or Saint Chucks Porter
13 AnthonyMac
14 Stoutdrinker - Porter/ESB?
15 peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
16 Justin T - English Old Ale
17 kirem
18 JSB - Wet Willie Bitter
19 Wraith
20 Pedro (Gulf Brewery)?


----------



## Adamt (20/10/06)

If I brewed a dunkel to be nice and fresh for xmas, without having a fermenting fridge, I think i'll be handing out brown banana bottle bombs, so it looks like I'll be making an IPA! 

-Adam



1 Kai
2 AdamT - American IPA - Confirmed
3 GMK
4 SteveSA
5 Dr Gonzo - Weizenbock - Confirmed
6 Jazman
7 Voosher - ESB - Confirmed
8 wee stu - mild or amarillo wheat
9 Brauluver - Palisade Pale Ale
10 Roach
11 Doglet
12 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles or Saint Chucks Porter
13 AnthonyMac
14 Stoutdrinker - Porter/ESB?
15 peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
16 Justin T - English Old Ale
17 kirem
18 JSB - Wet Willie Bitter
19 Wraith
20 Pedro (Gulf Brewery)?


----------



## Justin T (22/10/06)

1 Kai
2 AdamT - American IPA - Confirmed
3 GMK
4 SteveSA
5 Dr Gonzo - Weizenbock - Confirmed
6 Jazman
7 Voosher - ESB - Confirmed
8 wee stu - mild or amarillo wheat
9 Brauluver - Palisade Pale Ale
10 Roach
11 Doglet
12 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles or Saint Chucks Porter
13 AnthonyMac
14 Stoutdrinker - Porter/ESB?
15 peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
16 Justin T - English Old Ale - Confirmed
17 kirem
18 JSB - Wet Willie Bitter
19 Wraith
20 Pedro (Gulf Brewery)?


----------



## wraith (24/10/06)

Sorry but I have to pull out due to personal reasons

Wraith



1 Kai
2 AdamT - American IPA - Confirmed
3 GMK
4 SteveSA
5 Dr Gonzo - Weizenbock - Confirmed
6 Jazman
7 Voosher - ESB - Confirmed
8 wee stu - mild or amarillo wheat
9 Brauluver - Palisade Pale Ale
10 Roach
11 Doglet
12 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles or Saint Chucks Porter
13 AnthonyMac
14 Stoutdrinker - Porter/ESB?
15 peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
16 Justin T - English Old Ale - Confirmed
17 kirem
18 JSB - Wet Willie Bitter
19 Pedro (Gulf Brewery)?


----------



## Justin T (2/11/06)

so just the 19 of us then? :unsure:


----------



## Aaron (2/11/06)

I may be back in. I just need to taste how my Biere De Garde is doing in lagering. Will confirm this weekend. If it is tasting ok i'm in if not well im not.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (3/11/06)

I will be bottling my contribution in 3 weeks (still lagering). I will bottle 24 bottles so will have enough to swap if you come back in Aaron.
Need to think about the logistics soon too fellas.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Voosher (3/11/06)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> I will be bottling my contribution in 3 weeks (still lagering). I will bottle 24 bottles so will have enough to swap if you come back in Aaron.
> Need to think about the logistics soon too fellas.
> 
> C&B
> TDA



I'm on about the same schedule. It's in secondary at the moment. I want to give it a week more there, 2 weeks conditioning and then I'll bottle. I'll be ready for swapping by the end of this month.


----------



## SteveSA (3/11/06)

I haven't brewed for close to 3 months but I'm still in. Haven't got a clue what to brew or when I'll brew it but I'll get on track soonish, maybe, hopefully


----------



## WildebeestAttack (3/11/06)

Okay, been holding off on this until I was sure I had something prepared. I've got some Pilsner sitting in a coldroom for 3 weeks that has come up okay (so far), so I'm (tentatively) in. It probably won't be ready to drink (I will only be bottling it in a three-four weeks time). First time lager, and I haven't had the time to get anything else done, so fingers crossed. The brewery is dismantled at the moment due to shifting house, so if something goes wrong, I apologise in advance, I have no backup on this one.

1 Kai
2 AdamT - American IPA - Confirmed
3 GMK
4 SteveSA
5 Dr Gonzo - Weizenbock - Confirmed
6 Jazman
7 Voosher - ESB - Confirmed
8 wee stu - mild or amarillo wheat
9 Brauluver - Palisade Pale Ale
10 Roach
11 Doglet
12 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles or Saint Chucks Porter
13 AnthonyMac
14 Stoutdrinker - Porter/ESB?
15 peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
16 Justin T - English Old Ale - Confirmed
17 kirem
18 JSB - Wet Willie Bitter
19 Pedro (Gulf Brewery)?
20 Wildebeest Attack - Pils


----------



## Kai (3/11/06)

I'm still in, but no idea what you'll get... it'll all depend on what I have 24 bottles of on swap day


----------



## Justin T (3/11/06)

Excellent, I am glad to say that the brew I am planning to enter is tasting mighty fine ATM. :chug:


----------



## Aaron (3/11/06)

I will confirm tomorrow. I have to fight through a bunch of stuff in front of the lagering fridge to get a taste. That is how I prevent myself from drinking too much from the fermenter.


----------



## Kai (4/11/06)

Aaron said:


> I will confirm tomorrow. I have to fight through a bunch of stuff in front of the lagering fridge to get a taste. That is how I prevent myself from drinking too much from the fermenter.




Great thinking!

_:laces a fermenter in front of his fermenter::_


----------



## Aaron (4/11/06)

Well the Biere de Garde is tasting great, to my uncultured taste buds anyway. So I am back in and you all will have to suffer my first attempt at a wonderful style. So I guess the list is now:

1 Kai
2 AdamT - American IPA - Confirmed
3 GMK
4 SteveSA
5 Dr Gonzo - Weizenbock - Confirmed
6 Jazman
7 Voosher - ESB - Confirmed
8 wee stu - mild or amarillo wheat
9 Brauluver - Palisade Pale Ale
10 Roach
11 Doglet
12 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles or Saint Chucks Porter
13 AnthonyMac
14 Stoutdrinker - Porter/ESB?
15 peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
16 Justin T - English Old Ale - Confirmed
17 kirem
18 JSB - Wet Willie Bitter
19 Pedro (Gulf Brewery)?
20 Wildebeest Attack - Pils
21 Aaron - Biere De Garde


----------



## doglet (6/11/06)

I'm still in. Brewed an American-ish Brown last Thursday so it will hopefully be ready for bottling in the next couple of weeks.


1 Kai
2 AdamT - American IPA - Confirmed
3 GMK
4 SteveSA
5 Dr Gonzo - Weizenbock - Confirmed
6 Jazman
7 Voosher - ESB - Confirmed
8 wee stu - mild or amarillo wheat
9 Brauluver - Palisade Pale Ale
10 Roach
11 Doglet - American Brown
12 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles or Saint Chucks Porter
13 AnthonyMac
14 Stoutdrinker - Porter/ESB?
15 peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
16 Justin T - English Old Ale - Confirmed
17 kirem
18 JSB - Wet Willie Bitter
19 Pedro (Gulf Brewery)?
20 Wildebeest Attack - Pils
21 Aaron - Biere De Garde


----------



## roach (6/11/06)

1 Kai
2 AdamT - American IPA - Confirmed
3 GMK
4 SteveSA
5 Dr Gonzo - Weizenbock - Confirmed
6 Jazman
7 Voosher - ESB - Confirmed
8 wee stu - mild or amarillo wheat
9 Brauluver - Palisade Pale Ale
10 Roach - Red Ale or CACA
11 Doglet - American Brown
12 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles or Saint Chucks Porter
13 AnthonyMac
14 Stoutdrinker - Porter/ESB?
15 peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
16 Justin T - English Old Ale - Confirmed
17 kirem
18 JSB - Wet Willie Bitter
19 Pedro (Gulf Brewery)?
20 Wildebeest Attack - Pils
21 Aaron - Biere De Garde


----------



## GMK (6/11/06)

1 Kai
2 AdamT - American IPA - Confirmed
3 GMK - First AG Oktoberfest
4 SteveSA
5 Dr Gonzo - Weizenbock - Confirmed
6 Jazman
7 Voosher - ESB - Confirmed
8 wee stu - mild or amarillo wheat
9 Brauluver - Palisade Pale Ale
10 Roach - Red Ale or CACA
11 Doglet - American Brown
12 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles or Saint Chucks Porter
13 AnthonyMac
14 Stoutdrinker - Porter/ESB?
15 peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
16 Justin T - English Old Ale - Confirmed
17 kirem
18 JSB - Wet Willie Bitter
19 Pedro (Gulf Brewery)?
20 Wildebeest Attack - Pils
21 Aaron - Biere De Garde


----------



## AnthonyMac (8/11/06)

Just to put it out there, I am currently an uncertainly as to whether I'll be contributing this year or not. I've a pils on the go at the moment, and if it turns out I'll be right. If not, I am uncertain as to whether I'll get the opportunity to brew in time. 

I'll keep ya'll posted.

Any word on the swap location this year (mind you, I've not read all the recent posts on this thread)? My place probably won't be on offer for 06 due to numerous other committments between now and xmas.

Amac


----------



## SteveSA (8/11/06)

1 Kai
2 AdamT - American IPA - Confirmed
3 GMK - First AG Oktoberfest
4 SteveSA - Nothing Fancy Here APA - Confirmed
5 Dr Gonzo - Weizenbock - Confirmed
6 Jazman
7 Voosher - ESB - Confirmed
8 wee stu - mild or amarillo wheat
9 Brauluver - Palisade Pale Ale
10 Roach - Red Ale or CACA
11 Doglet - American Brown
12 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles or Saint Chucks Porter
13 AnthonyMac - Pils?
14 Stoutdrinker - Porter/ESB?
15 peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
16 Justin T - English Old Ale - Confirmed
17 kirem
18 JSB - Wet Willie Bitter
19 Pedro (Gulf Brewery)?
20 Wildebeest Attack - Pils
21 Aaron - Biere De Garde


----------



## Mr Bond (8/11/06)

1 Kai
2 AdamT - American IPA - Confirmed
3 GMK - First AG Oktoberfest
4 SteveSA - Nothing Fancy Here APA - Confirmed
5 Dr Gonzo - Weizenbock - Confirmed
6 Jazman
7 Voosher - ESB - Confirmed
8 wee stu - mild or amarillo wheat
9 Brauluver ( I'm _*OUT*_, Sorry)
10 Roach - Red Ale or CACA
11 Doglet - American Brown
12 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles or Saint Chucks Porter
13 AnthonyMac - Pils?
14 Stoutdrinker - Porter/ESB?
15 peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
16 Justin T - English Old Ale - Confirmed
17 kirem
18 JSB - Wet Willie Bitter
19 Pedro (Gulf Brewery)?
20 Wildebeest Attack - Pils
21 Aaron - Biere De Garde


----------



## Aaron (8/11/06)

A venue is an important thing we need to organise. My place is too small  Anyone in the metro area willing to step up and offer their place for swap day?

What's going on Brauluver? I was looking forward to a taste of your beer.


----------



## peas_and_corn (9/11/06)

I'm in highbury, work means that if it's at my place sunday will be best


----------



## Dr Gonzo (9/11/06)

I live at Edwardstown ( 1 street south of Anthonymac )
Have plenty of room, plenty of beer
Can put on a brew day or bbq out the back among the hops vines
My girlfriend is going away for the next 2 months
so we can party hard and trash the place


----------



## AnthonyMac (9/11/06)

Dr Gonzo said:


> I live at Edwardstown ( 1 street south of Anthonymac )
> Have plenty of room, plenty of beer
> Can put on a brew day or bbq out the back among the hops vines
> My girlfriend is going away for the next 2 months
> so we can party hard and trash the place



Sounds ideal, Dr. I think I'll have to make a special effort to ensure I'm appropriately brewed up in order to guarantee my contribution, as the day sounds like it could be a ripper.......pending support from other brewers, of course. 

Couple of annual leave days, perhaps... :super:


----------



## doglet (9/11/06)

Dr.Gonzo - sounds great. I'm in Ascot Park so I'll be able to walk home!


----------



## Voosher (9/11/06)

A short roll down the hill from Blackwood for me.
Such a pity. The roll down the hill is always more appropriate at the end of the day.

I will need to discuss this with my co-worker... unless it's planned for a weekday


----------



## tangent (9/11/06)

> My girlfriend is going away for the next 2 months
> so we can party hard and trash the place



Dare I suggest a stripper Dr?


----------



## Dr Gonzo (9/11/06)

What dates suit others for the swap day?
My preference would be for the 16th or 17th December.


----------



## wee stu (9/11/06)

1 Kai
2 AdamT - American IPA - Confirmed
3 GMK - First AG Oktoberfest
4 SteveSA - Nothing Fancy Here APA - Confirmed
5 Dr Gonzo - Weizenbock - Confirmed
6 Jazman
7 Voosher - ESB - Confirmed
8 wee stu - amarillo wheat - Confirmed
9 Brauluver ( I'm OUT, Sorry)
10 Roach - Red Ale or CACA
11 Doglet - American Brown
12 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles or Saint Chucks Porter
13 AnthonyMac - Pils?
14 Stoutdrinker - Porter/ESB?
15 peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
16 Justin T - English Old Ale - Confirmed
17 kirem
18 JSB - Wet Willie Bitter
19 Pedro (Gulf Brewery)?
20 Wildebeest Attack - Pils
21 Aaron - Biere De Garde


----------



## Kai (9/11/06)

Voosher said:


> I will need to discuss this with my co-worker... unless it's planned for a weekday



Blast!

Someone will have to call in sick.

17th suits me fine...


----------



## wee stu (9/11/06)

Dr Gonzo said:


> What dates suit others for the swap day?
> My preference would be for the 16th or 17th December.



Either of those days means I will have to get the beers there beforehand and pick up after work  

18th sound good to me :super: , but then again I am *not  * volunteering my place


----------



## peas_and_corn (9/11/06)

17th sounds good. 16th is a problem because I work on saturdays


----------



## Adamt (10/11/06)

+vote for 17th


----------



## Dr Gonzo (10/11/06)

Stu
I didn't know you worked weekends & not weekdays.
Or are you looking at the November calendar?


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (10/11/06)

1 Kai
2 AdamT - American IPA - Confirmed
3 GMK - First AG Oktoberfest
4 SteveSA - Nothing Fancy Here APA - Confirmed
5 Dr Gonzo - Weizenbock - Confirmed
6 Jazman
7 Voosher - ESB - Confirmed
8 wee stu - amarillo wheat - Confirmed
9 Brauluver ( I'm OUT, Sorry)
10 Roach - Red Ale or CACA
11 Doglet - American Brown
12 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles - Confirmed
13 AnthonyMac - Pils?
14 Stoutdrinker - Porter/ESB?
15 peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
16 Justin T - English Old Ale - Confirmed
17 kirem
18 JSB - Wet Willie Bitter
19 Pedro (Gulf Brewery)?
20 Wildebeest Attack - Pils
21 Aaron - Biere De Garde

The 17th may or may not be okay for me. However with your blessing Dr G I will drop my case off to you prior to the swap date IF I can't make it.

C&B
TDA


----------



## WildebeestAttack (10/11/06)

The 17th is best for me.


----------



## RussTaylor (10/11/06)

Hi Guys

I'm just up the road in Blackwood and have just bottled a couple of APAs. I know it's a little bit late, but any chance of getting in on some of the action?

Cheers
Russ


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (10/11/06)

Gidday Russ Taylor and welcome to the forum that is AHB :beerbang: 

I, for one, am happy for you to get involved in the Case Swap, you can take Brauluvers place as long as we are all in agreeance?

1 Kai
2 AdamT - American IPA - Confirmed
3 GMK - First AG Oktoberfest
4 SteveSA - Nothing Fancy Here APA - Confirmed
5 Dr Gonzo - Weizenbock - Confirmed
6 Jazman
7 Voosher - ESB - Confirmed
8 wee stu - amarillo wheat - Confirmed
9 RussTaylor - I'm just up the road in Blackwood and have just bottled a couple of APAs
10 Roach - Red Ale or CACA
11 Doglet - American Brown
12 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles - Confirmed
13 AnthonyMac - Pils?
14 Stoutdrinker - Porter/ESB?
15 peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
16 Justin T - English Old Ale - Confirmed
17 kirem
18 JSB - Wet Willie Bitter
19 Pedro (Gulf Brewery)?
20 Wildebeest Attack - Pils
21 Aaron - Biere De Garde

C&B
TDA


----------



## Adamt (10/11/06)

Welcome Russ!

I think the general consensus was for a whole case (24 stubbies), so a maximum of 25 people could join.

I'm bottling my IPA today and it is smelling/tasting awesome! Plenty for the swap and for myself


----------



## RussTaylor (10/11/06)

1 Kai
2 AdamT - American IPA - Confirmed
3 GMK - First AG Oktoberfest
4 SteveSA - Nothing Fancy Here APA - Confirmed
5 Dr Gonzo - Weizenbock - Confirmed
6 Jazman
7 Voosher - ESB - Confirmed
8 wee stu - amarillo wheat - Confirmed
9 RussTaylor - APA - Confirmed
10 Roach - Red Ale or CACA
11 Doglet - American Brown
12 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles - Confirmed
13 AnthonyMac - Pils?
14 Stoutdrinker - Porter/ESB?
15 peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
16 Justin T - English Old Ale - Confirmed
17 kirem
18 JSB - Wet Willie Bitter
19 Pedro (Gulf Brewery)?
20 Wildebeest Attack - Pils
21 Aaron - Biere De Garde

Sweet! Cheers guys.


----------



## wee stu (10/11/06)

I can't read a diary! 

Should be good for either day, I hope.


wee stu said:


> Dr Gonzo said:
> 
> 
> > What dates suit others for the swap day?
> ...


----------



## Justin T (10/11/06)

Either day is fine with me :super:


----------



## SteveSA (10/11/06)

17th for me.

Welcome aboard RussT


----------



## Gulf Brewery (10/11/06)

The beer list

1 Kai
2 AdamT - American IPA - Confirmed
3 GMK - First AG Oktoberfest
4 SteveSA - Nothing Fancy Here APA - Confirmed
5 Dr Gonzo - Weizenbock - Confirmed
6 Jazman
7 Voosher - ESB - Confirmed
8 wee stu - amarillo wheat - Confirmed
9 RussTaylor - I'm just up the road in Blackwood and have just bottled a couple of APAs
10 Roach - Red Ale or CACA
11 Doglet - American Brown
12 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles - Confirmed
13 AnthonyMac - Pils?
14 Stoutdrinker - Porter/ESB?
15 peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
16 Justin T - English Old Ale - Confirmed
17 kirem
18 JSB - Wet Willie Bitter
19 Pedro - Half Wit
20 Wildebeest Attack - Pils
21 Aaron - Biere De Garde
22 - 24 if required - Pedro's Doppelgnger Doppel and some Gulf Brewery beers


----------



## Mr Bond (11/11/06)

Aaron said:


> What's going on Brauluver? I was looking forward to a taste of your beer.



Time, Money ,and motivation are at nadir at the moment.

When i finally do this beer (prolly with TT yeast),I'll put one aside for ya :chug:


----------



## stoutdrinker (12/11/06)

Havent checked in for a while but everything here looks like its ticking along nicely for the xmas swap.

i'm working the 17th (11-5) but can get my brew there the day before & call in after work perhaps.

Would like to meet with you other sa brewers & put faces next to names.

By the way Russ Taylor - I'm at Belair so would like to catch up.




The beer list

1 Kai
2 AdamT - American IPA - Confirmed
3 GMK - First AG Oktoberfest
4 SteveSA - Nothing Fancy Here APA - Confirmed
5 Dr Gonzo - Weizenbock - Confirmed
6 Jazman
7 Voosher - ESB - Confirmed
8 wee stu - amarillo wheat - Confirmed
9 RussTaylor - I'm just up the road in Blackwood and have just bottled a couple of APAs
10 Roach - Red Ale or CACA
11 Doglet - American Brown
12 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles - Confirmed
13 AnthonyMac - Pils?
14 Stoutdrinker - Porter- confirmed ("Pass the Porter")
15 peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
16 Justin T - English Old Ale - Confirmed
17 kirem
18 JSB - Wet Willie Bitter
19 Pedro - Half Wit
20 Wildebeest Attack - Pils
21 Aaron - Biere De Garde
22 - 24 if required - Pedro's Doppelgnger Doppel and some Gulf Brewery beers


----------



## Dr Gonzo (16/11/06)

OK,
It sounds like the 17th is the preffered date so far.
I thought a 10am onwards arrival with a BBQ lunch
(im keen to try doing a few beercan chickens in the weber as well)
There will most likely be English pale & Wheat beer on tap.
Doing a brew on the day is also a possibility.

Anyway, its a month away so plenty of time to arrange things.
Anyone got any ideas or suggestions?

For those who will be unable to make it, PM me to arrange getting your beer there.


----------



## peas_and_corn (16/11/06)

10am? you sound like an early riser. I'll try to make it by then, but I might be a little seedy from the 21st that's the night before


----------



## Adamt (16/11/06)

Wouldn't mind watching a full proper mash session, never seen one in person!

Sounds like I might need to bribe a parental/sibling for a ride to fully enjoy the day 

PnC: Actually it's a perfect start time for Day 3 of the 3rd Ashes Test in Perth!


----------



## peas_and_corn (16/11/06)

Ahh, good point. Well, it'll be a good day all round then


----------



## Kai (17/11/06)

Dr Gonzo said:


> OK,
> It sounds like the 17th is the preffered date so far.
> I thought a 10am onwards arrival with a BBQ lunch
> (im keen to try doing a few beercan chickens in the weber as well)
> ...



Sounds good to me. Brewing on the day is also a fine idea.
I've narrowed my beer down to one of two options, depending on what tastes better on the day or which I have 24 bottles left of by next month. I was going to make it a CACA but have had some attentuation problems ie the bugger is still fermenting and won't be finished anytime soon.

1 Kai - Rock Out with your Bock Out or Onk Valley Pils
2 AdamT - American IPA - Confirmed
3 GMK - First AG Oktoberfest
4 SteveSA - Nothing Fancy Here APA - Confirmed
5 Dr Gonzo - Weizenbock - Confirmed
6 Jazman
7 Voosher - ESB - Confirmed
8 wee stu - amarillo wheat - Confirmed
9 RussTaylor - I'm just up the road in Blackwood and have just bottled a couple of APAs
10 Roach - Red Ale or CACA
11 Doglet - American Brown
12 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles - Confirmed
13 AnthonyMac - Pils?
14 Stoutdrinker - Porter- confirmed ("Pass the Porter")
15 peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
16 Justin T - English Old Ale - Confirmed
17 kirem
18 JSB - Wet Willie Bitter
19 Pedro - Half Wit
20 Wildebeest Attack - Pils
21 Aaron - Biere De Garde
22 - 24 if required - Pedro's Doppelgnger Doppel and some Gulf Brewery beers


----------



## Aaron (17/11/06)

The bock please Kai.

Perhaps you guys have your time zones mixed up but if it is 1000 here it will be 0730 in Perth.


----------



## Voosher (18/11/06)

Aaron said:


> The bock please Kai.



Ditto that.
I think it works better for variety for the case.
Willpower, Kai, willpower.


----------



## Kai (18/11/06)

_::bites knuckle::_


----------



## Aaron (18/11/06)

The Biere De Garde is bottled and was tasting interesting at bottling. Not sure about this one yet. I am worried it may be a bit over carbonated as there was a lot more dissolved C02 at bottling than I was expecting.

I'm just looking forward to the swap day and drinking all of your beers over Christmas.


----------



## peas_and_corn (19/11/06)

Decided which beer to contribute

1 Kai - Rock Out with your Bock Out or Onk Valley Pils
2 AdamT - American IPA - Confirmed
3 GMK - First AG Oktoberfest
4 SteveSA - Nothing Fancy Here APA - Confirmed
5 Dr Gonzo - Weizenbock - Confirmed
6 Jazman
7 Voosher - ESB - Confirmed
8 wee stu - amarillo wheat - Confirmed
9 RussTaylor - I'm just up the road in Blackwood and have just bottled a couple of APAs
10 Roach - Red Ale or CACA
11 Doglet - American Brown
12 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles - Confirmed
13 AnthonyMac - Pils?
14 Stoutdrinker - Porter- confirmed ("Pass the Porter")
15 peas_and_corn - Honey Beer
16 Justin T - English Old Ale - Confirmed
17 kirem
18 JSB - Wet Willie Bitter
19 Pedro - Half Wit
20 Wildebeest Attack - Pils
21 Aaron - Biere De Garde
22 - 24 if required - Pedro's Doppelgnger Doppel and some Gulf Brewery beers


----------



## Kai (20/11/06)

Okay, I'm confirmed. Better hide 24 stubbies now.

1 Kai - Rock Out with your Bock Out - Confirmed
2 AdamT - American IPA - Confirmed
3 GMK - First AG Oktoberfest
4 SteveSA - Nothing Fancy Here APA - Confirmed
5 Dr Gonzo - Weizenbock - Confirmed
6 Jazman
7 Voosher - ESB - Confirmed
8 wee stu - amarillo wheat - Confirmed
9 RussTaylor - I'm just up the road in Blackwood and have just bottled a couple of APAs
10 Roach - Red Ale or CACA
11 Doglet - American Brown
12 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles - Confirmed
13 AnthonyMac - Pils?
14 Stoutdrinker - Porter- confirmed ("Pass the Porter")
15 peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
16 Justin T - English Old Ale - Confirmed
17 kirem
18 JSB - Wet Willie Bitter
19 Pedro - Half Wit
20 Wildebeest Attack - Pils
21 Aaron - Biere De Garde
22 - 24 if required - Pedro's Doppelgnger Doppel and some Gulf Brewery beers


----------



## wee stu (20/11/06)

Kai said:


> Okay, I'm confirmed.



Congratulations kai :super: 

I didn't even know you were religious :lol:


----------



## barfridge (20/11/06)

just stumbled in here. I'm surprised you let each other know what you're brewing. You should never let people know what they're getting for christmas, it spoils the surprise.

Then again...it would stop a repeat of the year everyone got 6 different hefeweizens.


----------



## Kai (20/11/06)

wee stu said:


> Kai said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I'm confirmed.
> ...



There's an epiphany in every glass, stu.


----------



## wee stu (20/11/06)

Kai said:


> wee stu said:
> 
> 
> > Kai said:
> ...



more to the point, a revelation in every gravity sample


----------



## kirem (20/11/06)

I brewed my contribution for this yesterday.

100% Golden Promise 67degC for 90mins
13g styrian goldings 90min boil
13g fuggles 90 min boil
13g EKG 10min boil

I used a Yorkshire water profile, aimed for 1040 and 23IBUs

I took off 5L and boiled it down to 500mL then added it back to the ferment.

I used the TT yeast. I will probably dry hop the secondary, not sure what with yet.

I am aiming for a session beer in the same vain as TTLLPA.

My contribution is the above recipe, I haven't brewed it before, therefore it is an experiment. I won't have time to try the beer before I drop it off to TDA. If anyone objects to my contribution I am happy to withdraw.


----------



## wee stu (20/11/06)

Welcome to the wonderful world of xmas case experimentation, Kirk.

I can't see too many objections heading your way


----------



## GMK (20/11/06)

My vote is for Kirem In....

Will be able to compare it with my batch that is bubbling away now.
But i did not biol 5ltrs down to 500ml.

Will probably dry hop with a little Styrian


----------



## kirem (21/11/06)

Why thank you Ken, you are so accepting of others.

It will be interesting to see what comparisons you can make if you did not add caramelised wort.

Kirk


----------



## GMK (21/11/06)

if mine is bottled by the time of the Xmas Case - i will add one or 2 in for you....

Ken...


----------



## kirem (21/11/06)

Did you use the same recipe as in the timothy taylor thread?


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (21/11/06)

GMK said:


> My vote is for Kirem In....
> 
> Will be able to compare it with my batch that is bubbling away now.
> But i did not biol 5ltrs down to 500ml.
> ...



Ken, kirem was in age ago mate. You need to keep up with this thread mate <_< 

C&B
TDA


----------



## roach (21/11/06)

1 Kai - Rock Out with your Bock Out - Confirmed
2 AdamT - American IPA - Confirmed
3 GMK - First AG Oktoberfest
4 SteveSA - Nothing Fancy Here APA - Confirmed
5 Dr Gonzo - Weizenbock - Confirmed
6 Jazman
7 Voosher - ESB - Confirmed
8 wee stu - amarillo wheat - Confirmed
9 RussTaylor - I'm just up the road in Blackwood and have just bottled a couple of APAs
10 Doglet - American Brown
11 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles - Confirmed
12 AnthonyMac - Pils?
13 Stoutdrinker - Porter- confirmed ("Pass the Porter")
14 peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
15 Justin T - English Old Ale - Confirmed
16 kirem
17 JSB - Wet Willie Bitter
18 Pedro - Half Wit
19 Wildebeest Attack - Pils
20 Aaron - Biere De Garde
21 - 24 if required - Pedro's Doppelgnger Doppel and some Gulf Brewery beers
[/quote]
Unfortunately I am going to have to pull the pin on this years xmas case. The batch I had earmarked has developed a phenolic infection, due to poor yeast health of the tired old 1335 I used(british ale II).

Apologies for cancelling at the 11th hr! [/quote]


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (30/11/06)

Think we should follow the lead of the NSW Xmas case contributers and state when the beer was bottled and when it should be ready to drink. I'll start the ball rolling.

1 Kai - Rock Out with your Bock Out - Confirmed
2 AdamT - American IPA - Confirmed
3 GMK - First AG Oktoberfest
4 SteveSA - Nothing Fancy Here APA - Confirmed
5 Dr Gonzo - Weizenbock - Confirmed
6 Jazman
7 Voosher - ESB - Confirmed
8 wee stu - amarillo wheat - Confirmed
9 RussTaylor - I'm just up the road in Blackwood and have just bottled a couple of APAs
10 Doglet - American Brown
11 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles - *Bottled 29/11/06. Should be right Xmas day.*
12 AnthonyMac - Pils?
13 Stoutdrinker - Porter- confirmed ("Pass the Porter")
14 peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
15 Justin T - English Old Ale - Confirmed
16 kirem
17 JSB - Wet Willie Bitter
18 Pedro - Half Wit
19 Wildebeest Attack - Pils
20 Aaron - Biere De Garde
21 - 24 if required - Pedro's Doppelgnger Doppel and some Gulf Brewery beers


----------



## WildebeestAttack (30/11/06)

1 Kai - Rock Out with your Bock Out - Confirmed
2 AdamT - American IPA - Confirmed
3 GMK - First AG Oktoberfest
4 SteveSA - Nothing Fancy Here APA - Confirmed
5 Dr Gonzo - Weizenbock - Confirmed
6 Jazman
7 Voosher - ESB - Confirmed
8 wee stu - amarillo wheat - Confirmed
9 RussTaylor - I'm just up the road in Blackwood and have just bottled a couple of APAs
10 Doglet - American Brown
11 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles - *Bottled 29/11/06. Should be right Xmas day.*
12 AnthonyMac - Pils?
13 Stoutdrinker - Porter- confirmed ("Pass the Porter")
14 peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
15 Justin T - English Old Ale - Confirmed
16 kirem
17 JSB - Wet Willie Bitter
18 Pedro - Half Wit
19 Wildebeest Attack - Pils - *Bottled 29/11/06. Might want to give it a few weeks.*
20 Aaron - Biere De Garde
21 - 24 if required - Pedro's Doppelgnger Doppel and some Gulf Brewery beers


----------



## kirem (30/11/06)

1 Kai - Rock Out with your Bock Out - Confirmed
2 AdamT - American IPA - Confirmed
3 GMK - First AG Oktoberfest
4 SteveSA - Nothing Fancy Here APA - Confirmed
5 Dr Gonzo - Weizenbock - Confirmed
6 Jazman
7 Voosher - ESB - Confirmed
8 wee stu - amarillo wheat - Confirmed
9 RussTaylor - I'm just up the road in Blackwood and have just bottled a couple of APAs
10 Doglet - American Brown
11 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles - Bottled 29/11/06. Should be right Xmas day.
12 AnthonyMac - Pils?
13 Stoutdrinker - Porter- confirmed ("Pass the Porter")
14 peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
15 Justin T - English Old Ale - Confirmed
16 kirem - English Pale Ale - Bottled 25/11
17 JSB - Wet Willie Bitter
18 Pedro - Half Wit
19 Wildebeest Attack - Pils - Bottled 29/11/06. Might want to give it a few weeks.
20 Aaron - Biere De Garde
21 - 24 if required - Pedro's Doppelgnger Doppel and some Gulf Brewery beers


----------



## Voosher (30/11/06)

1 Kai - Rock Out with your Bock Out - Confirmed
2 AdamT - American IPA - Confirmed
3 GMK - First AG Oktoberfest
4 SteveSA - Nothing Fancy Here APA - Confirmed
5 Dr Gonzo - Weizenbock - Confirmed
6 Jazman
7 Voosher - ESB - *Intended contribution bottled 24/11. 'First Reserve' bottled 15/11. Independent taste-test and final decision scheduled 10th Dec. Final notes to follow  *
8 wee stu - amarillo wheat - Confirmed
9 RussTaylor - I'm just up the road in Blackwood and have just bottled a couple of APAs
10 Doglet - American Brown
11 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles - Bottled 29/11/06. Should be right Xmas day.
12 AnthonyMac - Pils?
13 Stoutdrinker - Porter- confirmed ("Pass the Porter")
14 peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
15 Justin T - English Old Ale - Confirmed
16 kirem - English Pale Ale - Bottled 25/11
17 JSB - Wet Willie Bitter
18 Pedro - Half Wit
19 Wildebeest Attack - Pils - Bottled 29/11/06. Might want to give it a few weeks.
20 Aaron - Biere De Garde
21 - 24 if required - Pedro's Doppelgnger Doppel and some Gulf Brewery beers


----------



## Adamt (30/11/06)

I also think we should describe markings on the bottle in order to distinguish beers.


1 Kai - Rock Out with your Bock Out - Confirmed
2 AdamT - American IPA - Confirmed - Bottled End October, will be fine! - Marked "IPA" on the of Becks bottles.
3 GMK - First AG Oktoberfest
4 SteveSA - Nothing Fancy Here APA - Confirmed
5 Dr Gonzo - Weizenbock - Confirmed
6 Jazman
7 Voosher - ESB - Intended contribution bottled 24/11. 'First Reserve' bottled 15/11. Independent taste-test and final decision scheduled 10th Dec. Final notes to follow biggrin.gif
8 wee stu - amarillo wheat - Confirmed
9 RussTaylor - I'm just up the road in Blackwood and have just bottled a couple of APAs
10 Doglet - American Brown
11 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles - Bottled 29/11/06. Should be right Xmas day.
12 AnthonyMac - Pils?
13 Stoutdrinker - Porter- confirmed ("Pass the Porter")
14 peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
15 Justin T - English Old Ale - Confirmed
16 kirem - English Pale Ale - Bottled 25/11
17 JSB - Wet Willie Bitter
18 Pedro - Half Wit
19 Wildebeest Attack - Pils - Bottled 29/11/06. Might want to give it a few weeks.
20 Aaron - Biere De Garde
21 - 24 if required - Pedro's Doppelgnger Doppel and some Gulf Brewery beers


----------



## SteveSA (30/11/06)

1 Kai - Rock Out with your Bock Out - Confirmed
2 AdamT - American IPA - Confirmed - Bottled End October, will be fine! - Marked "IPA" on the of Becks bottles.
3 GMK - First AG Oktoberfest
4 SteveSA - Nothing Fancy Here APA - *Will be bottled on 2/12/06 and be right for Xmas day*
5 Dr Gonzo - Weizenbock - Confirmed
6 Jazman
7 Voosher - ESB - Intended contribution bottled 24/11. 'First Reserve' bottled 15/11. Independent taste-test and final decision scheduled 10th Dec. Final notes to follow biggrin.gif
8 wee stu - amarillo wheat - Confirmed
9 RussTaylor - I'm just up the road in Blackwood and have just bottled a couple of APAs
10 Doglet - American Brown
11 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles - Bottled 29/11/06. Should be right Xmas day.
12 AnthonyMac - Pils?
13 Stoutdrinker - Porter- confirmed ("Pass the Porter")
14 peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
15 Justin T - English Old Ale - Confirmed
16 kirem - English Pale Ale - Bottled 25/11
17 JSB - Wet Willie Bitter
18 Pedro - Half Wit
19 Wildebeest Attack - Pils - Bottled 29/11/06. Might want to give it a few weeks.
20 Aaron - Biere De Garde
21 - 24 if required - Pedro's Doppelgnger Doppel and some Gulf Brewery beers


----------



## Dr Gonzo (30/11/06)

1 Kai - Rock Out with your Bock Out - Confirmed
2 AdamT - American IPA - Confirmed - Bottled End October, will be fine! - Marked "IPA" on the of Becks bottles.
3 GMK - First AG Oktoberfest
4 SteveSA - Nothing Fancy Here APA - Will be bottled on 2/12/06 and be right for Xmas day
5 Dr Gonzo - Weizenbock - *Bottled months ago. Already drinking it.*
6 Jazman
7 Voosher - ESB - Intended contribution bottled 24/11. 'First Reserve' bottled 15/11. Independent taste-test and final decision scheduled 10th Dec. Final notes to follow biggrin.gif
8 wee stu - amarillo wheat - Confirmed
9 RussTaylor - I'm just up the road in Blackwood and have just bottled a couple of APAs
10 Doglet - American Brown
11 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles - Bottled 29/11/06. Should be right Xmas day.
12 AnthonyMac - Pils?
13 Stoutdrinker - Porter- confirmed ("Pass the Porter")
14 peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
15 Justin T - English Old Ale - Confirmed
16 kirem - English Pale Ale - Bottled 25/11
17 JSB - Wet Willie Bitter
18 Pedro - Half Wit
19 Wildebeest Attack - Pils - Bottled 29/11/06. Might want to give it a few weeks.
20 Aaron - Biere De Garde
21 - 24 if required - Pedro's Doppelgnger Doppel and some Gulf Brewery beers


----------



## Voosher (30/11/06)

Adamt said:


> I also think we should describe markings on the bottle in order to distinguish beers.



Mine will have a simple label identifying the beer and the brewer and maybe the recipe if I can be bothered and 'tasting warnings' and tasting notes as necessary.
If possible I would suggest a clear and simple label is preferable. I'd guess there'll be more than one brew in the same or similar bottles.


----------



## Adamt (30/11/06)

Yeah, didnt really think about it, I've been lazy and haven't printed out proper labels.


----------



## Voosher (30/11/06)

Adamt said:


> Yeah, didnt really think about it, I've been lazy and haven't printed out proper labels.



"... proper labels..."

Not necessary from what I've seen!!!
Jazman's famous label

Sorry Jaz but it is a classic.


----------



## Adamt (30/11/06)

If I can really be bothered I might do something similar to Jaz's ingenious labelling scheme, otherwise it's just the texta on the crown seal.


----------



## wee stu (30/11/06)

What Dr Gonzo said

1 Kai - Rock Out with your Bock Out - Confirmed
2 AdamT - American IPA - Confirmed - Bottled End October, will be fine! - Marked "IPA" on the of Becks bottles.
3 GMK - First AG Oktoberfest
4 SteveSA - Nothing Fancy Here APA - Will be bottled on 2/12/06 and be right for Xmas day
5 Dr Gonzo - Weizenbock - Bottled months ago. Already drinking it
6 Jazman
7 Voosher - ESB - Intended contribution bottled 24/11. 'First Reserve' bottled 15/11. Independent taste-test and final decision scheduled 10th Dec. Final notes to follow biggrin.gif
8 wee stu - amarillo wheat - Confirmed *Been in bottle a while, won't get any better for keeping it*
9 RussTaylor - I'm just up the road in Blackwood and have just bottled a couple of APAs
10 Doglet - American Brown
11 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles - Bottled 29/11/06. Should be right Xmas day.
12 AnthonyMac - Pils?
13 Stoutdrinker - Porter- confirmed ("Pass the Porter")
14 peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
15 Justin T - English Old Ale - Confirmed
16 kirem - English Pale Ale - Bottled 25/11
17 JSB - Wet Willie Bitter
18 Pedro - Half Wit
19 Wildebeest Attack - Pils - Bottled 29/11/06. Might want to give it a few weeks.
20 Aaron - Biere De Garde
21 - 24 if required - Pedro's Doppelgnger Doppel and some Gulf Brewery beers
[/quote]


----------



## Kai (30/11/06)

1 Kai - Rock Out with your Bock Out - *Bottled 02/11/06* ABV >7% so drink whenever
2 AdamT - American IPA - Confirmed - Bottled End October, will be fine! - Marked "IPA" on the of Becks bottles.
3 GMK - First AG Oktoberfest
4 SteveSA - Nothing Fancy Here APA - Will be bottled on 2/12/06 and be right for Xmas day
5 Dr Gonzo - Weizenbock - Bottled months ago. Already drinking it
6 Jazman
7 Voosher - ESB - Intended contribution bottled 24/11. 'First Reserve' bottled 15/11. Independent taste-test and final decision scheduled 10th Dec. Final notes to follow biggrin.gif
8 wee stu - amarillo wheat - Confirmed Been in bottle a while, won't get any better for keeping it
9 RussTaylor - I'm just up the road in Blackwood and have just bottled a couple of APAs
10 Doglet - American Brown
11 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles - Bottled 29/11/06. Should be right Xmas day.
12 AnthonyMac - Pils?
13 Stoutdrinker - Porter- confirmed ("Pass the Porter")
14 peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
15 Justin T - English Old Ale - Confirmed
16 kirem - English Pale Ale - Bottled 25/11
17 JSB - Wet Willie Bitter
18 Pedro - Half Wit
19 Wildebeest Attack - Pils - Bottled 29/11/06. Might want to give it a few weeks.
20 Aaron - Biere De Garde
21 - 24 if required - Pedro's Doppelgnger Doppel and some Gulf Brewery beers


----------



## Justin T (30/11/06)

1 Kai - Rock Out with your Bock Out - Bottled 02/11/06 ABV >7% so drink whenever
2 AdamT - American IPA - Confirmed - Bottled End October, will be fine! - Marked "IPA" on the of Becks bottles.
3 GMK - First AG Oktoberfest
4 SteveSA - Nothing Fancy Here APA - Will be bottled on 2/12/06 and be right for Xmas day
5 Dr Gonzo - Weizenbock - Bottled months ago. Already drinking it
6 Jazman
7 Voosher - ESB - Intended contribution bottled 24/11. 'First Reserve' bottled 15/11. Independent taste-test and final decision scheduled 10th Dec. Final notes to follow biggrin.gif
8 wee stu - amarillo wheat - Confirmed Been in bottle a while, won't get any better for keeping it
9 RussTaylor - I'm just up the road in Blackwood and have just bottled a couple of APAs
10 Doglet - American Brown
11 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles - Bottled 29/11/06. Should be right Xmas day.
12 AnthonyMac - Pils?
13 Stoutdrinker - Porter- confirmed ("Pass the Porter")
14 peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
*15 Justin T - English Old Ale - Confirmed - Bottled 16/8/06, good to go*
16 kirem - English Pale Ale - Bottled 25/11
17 JSB - Wet Willie Bitter
18 Pedro - Half Wit
19 Wildebeest Attack - Pils - Bottled 29/11/06. Might want to give it a few weeks.
20 Aaron - Biere De Garde
21 - 24 if required - Pedro's Doppelgnger Doppel and some Gulf Brewery beers


----------



## GMK (30/11/06)

Justin T said:


> 1 Kai - Rock Out with your Bock Out - Bottled 02/11/06 ABV >7% so drink whenever
> 2 AdamT - American IPA - Confirmed - Bottled End October, will be fine! - Marked "IPA" on the of Becks bottles.
> *3 GMK - First AG Oktoberfest - bottled 2 Sep 2006 - good to go*
> 4 SteveSA - Nothing Fancy Here APA - Will be bottled on 2/12/06 and be right for Xmas day
> ...


----------



## Jazman (30/11/06)

1 Kai - Rock Out with your Bock Out - Bottled 02/11/06 ABV >7% so drink whenever
2 AdamT - American IPA - Confirmed - Bottled End October, will be fine! - Marked "IPA" on the of Becks bottles.
3 GMK - First AG Oktoberfest - bottled 2 Sep 2006 - good to go
4 SteveSA - Nothing Fancy Here APA - Will be bottled on 2/12/06 and be right for Xmas day
5 Dr Gonzo - Weizenbock - Bottled months ago. Already drinking it
6 Jazman- mongrel dortmuder export type ready to drink ,,,not sure if i have time for the drop off


7 Voosher - ESB - Intended contribution bottled 24/11. 'First Reserve' bottled 15/11. Independent taste-test and final decision scheduled 10th Dec. Final notes to follow biggrin.gif
8 wee stu - amarillo wheat - Confirmed Been in bottle a while, won't get any better for keeping it
9 RussTaylor - I'm just up the road in Blackwood and have just bottled a couple of APAs
10 Doglet - American Brown
11 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles - Bottled 29/11/06. Should be right Xmas day.
12 AnthonyMac - Pils?
13 Stoutdrinker - Porter- confirmed ("Pass the Porter")
14 peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
15 Justin T - English Old Ale - Confirmed - Bottled 16/8/06, good to go
16 kirem - English Pale Ale - Bottled 25/11
17 JSB - Wet Willie Bitter
18 Pedro - Half Wit
19 Wildebeest Attack - Pils - Bottled 29/11/06. Might want to give it a few weeks.
20 Aaron - Biere De Garde
21 - 24 if required - Pedro's Doppelgnger Doppel and some Gulf Brewery beers


----------



## Aaron (2/12/06)

My Biere De Garde was bottled on November 19 and should be fine to drink whenever you chose. It may be over carbonated so apologies in advance. It was tasting nice when I have one after a week in the bottle.


----------



## barfridge (2/12/06)

I can't believe you guys don't enforce the use of labels. That's half the fun of the christmas swap!


----------



## tangent (2/12/06)

If you blokes can excuse aged extract brews, I can probably dig up 24 full Champers bottles. But I did say extract. Eww, now I feel dirty just typing it twice 
I'm pretty sure there's 24 all the same type.
At least they're longnecks, but they won't fit in a carton of stubbies very well.


----------



## peas_and_corn (2/12/06)

1 Kai - Rock Out with your Bock Out - Bottled 02/11/06 ABV >7% so drink whenever
2 AdamT - American IPA - Confirmed - Bottled End October, will be fine! - Marked "IPA" on the of Becks bottles.
3 GMK - First AG Oktoberfest - bottled 2 Sep 2006 - good to go
4 SteveSA - Nothing Fancy Here APA - Will be bottled on 2/12/06 and be right for Xmas day
5 Dr Gonzo - Weizenbock - Bottled months ago. Already drinking it
6 Jazman
7 Voosher - ESB - Intended contribution bottled 24/11. 'First Reserve' bottled 15/11. Independent taste-test and final decision scheduled 10th Dec. Final notes to follow biggrin.gif
8 wee stu - amarillo wheat - Confirmed Been in bottle a while, won't get any better for keeping it
9 RussTaylor - I'm just up the road in Blackwood and have just bottled a couple of APAs
10 Doglet - American Brown
11 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles - Bottled 29/11/06. Should be right Xmas day.
12 AnthonyMac - Pils?
13 Stoutdrinker - Porter- confirmed ("Pass the Porter")
14 peas_and_corn - Honey Beer- Confirmed
15 Justin T - English Old Ale - Confirmed - Bottled 16/8/06, good to go
16 kirem - English Pale Ale - Bottled 25/11
17 JSB - Wet Willie Bitter
18 Pedro - Half Wit
19 Wildebeest Attack - Pils - Bottled 29/11/06. Might want to give it a few weeks.
20 Aaron - Biere De Garde
21 - 24 if required - Pedro's Doppelgnger Doppel and some Gulf Brewery beers


----------



## Aaron (3/12/06)

barfridge said:


> I can't believe you guys don't enforce the use of labels. That's half the fun of the christmas swap!


No label controversy here thanks.


----------



## Justin T (3/12/06)

We'll accept a Jazman style label :beer:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (4/12/06)

I have spoken with Pedro from the Gulf Brewery about beers 21-24. He is currently awaiting the delivery of his bottling line and subsequently these beers may or may not appear in the Xmas case. Pedro should confirm this soon.
So we all need to supply 20 echos of nominated beer for 20 cases, this will ensure we get one of our own back in our case and should make the job of the co-ordinaters a lot easier.

C&B
TDA


----------



## SteveSA (4/12/06)

1 Kai - Rock Out with your Bock Out - Bottled 02/11/06 ABV >7% so drink whenever
2 AdamT - American IPA - Confirmed - Bottled End October, will be fine! - Marked "IPA" on the of Becks bottles.
3 GMK - First AG Oktoberfest - bottled 2 Sep 2006 - good to go
4 SteveSA - Nothing Fancy Here APA - *Bottled on 2/12/06. Will be right for Xmas day. Cap no. 86*
5 Dr Gonzo - Weizenbock - Bottled months ago. Already drinking it
6 Jazman
7 Voosher - ESB - Intended contribution bottled 24/11. 'First Reserve' bottled 15/11. Independent taste-test and final decision scheduled 10th Dec. Final notes to follow biggrin.gif
8 wee stu - amarillo wheat - Confirmed Been in bottle a while, won't get any better for keeping it
9 RussTaylor - I'm just up the road in Blackwood and have just bottled a couple of APAs
10 Doglet - American Brown
11 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles - Bottled 29/11/06. Should be right Xmas day.
12 AnthonyMac - Pils?
13 Stoutdrinker - Porter- confirmed ("Pass the Porter")
14 peas_and_corn - Honey Beer- Confirmed
15 Justin T - English Old Ale - Confirmed - Bottled 16/8/06, good to go
16 kirem - English Pale Ale - Bottled 25/11
17 JSB - Wet Willie Bitter
18 Pedro - Half Wit
19 Wildebeest Attack - Pils - Bottled 29/11/06. Might want to give it a few weeks.
20 Aaron - Biere De Garde
21 - 24 if required - Pedro's Doppelgnger Doppel and some Gulf Brewery beers

Too lazy for labels in SA


----------



## wee stu (4/12/06)

SteveSA said:


> Too lazy for labels in SA



Mine was labelled for my own use, *before* I designated it for the Xmas case.

I am now just too lazy to remove the labels


----------



## kirem (4/12/06)

I will be delivering my contribution to TDA.

I am in Adelaide for a week or two awaiting the birth of my 2nd child. I won't have time for the drop off day.


----------



## Kai (4/12/06)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> I have spoken with Pedro from the Gulf Brewery about beers 21-24. He is currently awaiting the delivery of his bottling line and subsequently these beers may or may not appear in the Xmas case. Pedro should confirm this soon.
> So we all need to supply 20 echos of nominated beer for 20 cases, this will ensure we get one of our own back in our case and should make the job of the co-ordinaters a lot easier.
> 
> C&B
> TDA




Oh good, that's four more bottles of bock I can drink myself.


----------



## kirem (7/12/06)

I tasted my ''beer' last night, I am sorry but I am going to pull out. The beer is very thin, weak, insipid and not worthy of swapping.

Again sorry for the late notice.

Kirk


----------



## Voosher (7/12/06)

kirem said:


> I tasted my ''beer' last night, I am sorry but I am going to pull out. The beer is very thin, weak, insipid and not worthy of swapping.
> 
> Again sorry for the late notice.
> 
> Kirk



That's a bummer on several counts.
One of which is... Slightly off topic...
From memory that was an effort with the Timothy Taylor yeast. Correct?
What do you reckon went wrong? The brew or the yeast?
My first is almost 2 weeks in the bottle. I'll try one tonight but the one I couldn't resist at 4 days seemed okay for such a young beer.


----------



## kirem (7/12/06)

I have spoken with TDA and I can still supply it for interest sake.

At the very least, the TTLL yeast can be re-used.

The beer is supposed to be a light weight 1042 OG and 28IBU from memory.

That said, the beer is very very young and I don't normally taste beers this young. It has only been in bottle for 2 weeks, no Secondary, Cold Conditioning or filtration.

Perhaps when you all get it, give it some time.

Kirk


----------



## Aaron (10/12/06)

So numbers are all settled then? Hope everyone brings a couple of extras a long to give s try on the day.


----------



## tdh (10/12/06)

Squeeze me in?

1 Kai - Rock Out with your Bock Out - Confirmed
2 AdamT - American IPA - Confirmed - Bottled End October, will be fine! - Marked "IPA" on the of Becks bottles.
3 GMK - First AG Oktoberfest
4 SteveSA - Nothing Fancy Here APA - Will be bottled on 2/12/06 and be right for Xmas day
5 Dr Gonzo - Weizenbock - Bottled months ago. Already drinking it
6 Jazman
7 Voosher - ESB - Intended contribution bottled 24/11. 'First Reserve' bottled 15/11. Independent taste-test and final decision scheduled 10th Dec. Final notes to follow biggrin.gif
8 wee stu - amarillo wheat - Confirmed Been in bottle a while, won't get any better for keeping it
9 RussTaylor - I'm just up the road in Blackwood and have just bottled a couple of APAs
10 Doglet - American Brown
11 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles - Bottled 29/11/06. Should be right Xmas day.
12 AnthonyMac - Pils?
13 Stoutdrinker - Porter- confirmed ("Pass the Porter")
14 peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
15 Justin T - English Old Ale - Confirmed
16 kirem - English Pale Ale - Bottled 25/11
17 JSB - Wet Willie Bitter
18 Pedro - Half Wit
19 Wildebeest Attack - Pils - Bottled 29/11/06. Might want to give it a few weeks.
20 Aaron - Biere De Garde
21 tdh - AG pKlsch - ready to drink mid January
22- 24 if required - Pedro's Doppelgnger Doppel and some Gulf Brewery beers


----------



## Aaron (10/12/06)

tdh said:


> Squeeze me in?


I think we can make room for you.


----------



## Kai (10/12/06)

It brews!


----------



## Voosher (10/12/06)

Kai said:


> It brews!


  

1 Kai - Rock Out with your Bock Out - Confirmed
2 AdamT - American IPA - Confirmed - Bottled End October, will be fine! - Marked "IPA" on the of Becks bottles.
3 GMK - First AG Oktoberfest
4 SteveSA - Nothing Fancy Here APA - Will be bottled on 2/12/06 and be right for Xmas day
5 Dr Gonzo - Weizenbock - Bottled months ago. Already drinking it
6 Jazman
7 Voosher - ESB - Bottled 15/11. *Tasted and accepted by a panel including a renowned local celebrity brewer so if anything is off it's their fault*  Coopers Dark Ale bottles. Cap's marked "15/11 FB". 
It's good for Christmas but I have no problem with drinking it now.
8 wee stu - amarillo wheat - Confirmed Been in bottle a while, won't get any better for keeping it
9 RussTaylor - I'm just up the road in Blackwood and have just bottled a couple of APAs
10 Doglet - American Brown
11 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles - Bottled 29/11/06. Should be right Xmas day.
12 AnthonyMac - Pils?
13 Stoutdrinker - Porter- confirmed ("Pass the Porter")
14 peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
15 Justin T - English Old Ale - Confirmed
16 kirem - English Pale Ale - Bottled 25/11
17 JSB - Wet Willie Bitter
18 Pedro - Half Wit
19 Wildebeest Attack - Pils - Bottled 29/11/06. Might want to give it a few weeks.
20 Aaron - Biere De Garde
21 tdh - AG pKlsch - ready to drink mid January
22- 24 if required - Pedro's Doppelgnger Doppel and some Gulf Brewery beers

This label shite is out for me too  
I can't attend on the day unfortunately but I'll be in touch with Dr. Gonzo to arrange delivery of my case.
Enjoy the day folks.


----------



## GMK (11/12/06)

so - we are going to Dr Gonzo's on the 17th Dec for the swap.

What time is everyone turning up...


----------



## SteveSA (11/12/06)

Unfortunately I won't be attending on Sunday. I've double booked so AnthonyMac will be delivering my goodies and hopefully he won't drink too much of my case.

Have a great day gents.

Steve


----------



## peas_and_corn (11/12/06)

GMK said:


> so - we are going to Dr Gonzo's on the 17th Dec for the swap.
> 
> What time is everyone turning up...



As far as I'm aware it's 10am


----------



## Justin T (11/12/06)

:super: looking forward to putting some names to faces.... :super:


----------



## Dr Gonzo (11/12/06)

Yep 10:00 mash-in for those who are keen. About 12:00 onwards for a BBQ lunch.
Does anyone want to put their hand up for being brewer for the day? That'll leave me to tend to cooking.
I was going to put on a few weber chickens and some meat on a stick. Is anyone able to bring a salad?
I currently have a dunkelweizen & an IPA on tap. Hopefully i dont drink it all before sunday.
If anyone plans on driving home but gets too drunk, i will confiscate their keys and make them walk home carrying their xmas case. B) 
Hope to see you all there.


----------



## Justin T (11/12/06)

I suppose that i can tentatively put my hand up as brewer......unless a more experienced person cares to take charge and leave me as assistant....


----------



## Dr Gonzo (11/12/06)

Justin T said:


> I suppose that i can tentatively put my hand up as brewer......unless a more experienced person cares to take charge and leave me as assistant....



I dunno, its pretty hard work. A lot of standing around and drinking. I still have trouble getting through a full days brewing. I think youve just dobbed yourself in.


----------



## Justin T (11/12/06)

Oh Ok, if I have to :lol:


----------



## tangent (11/12/06)

damn, I was hoping Wee Stu would be brewing so we could offer him the "support" he offers when he watches us brew.


----------



## Aaron (14/12/06)

tangent said:


> damn, I was hoping Wee Stu would be brewing so we could offer him the "support" he offers when he watches us brew.


You don't want to see that. Nobody should be subject to it  Besides we want to help out new brewers not scare them away.


----------



## GMK (14/12/06)

I cant get to the swap until around 1.00pm...

Family commitments and i will have to bring my kids along for the ride.

Therefore, will probably not be staying taht long....

see you on Sunday 17 Dec2006


----------



## tangent (14/12/06)

> i will have to bring my kids along for the ride


one can work the pedals, one can steer


----------



## Dr Gonzo (16/12/06)

Just putting a recipe together for tomorrows xmas case swap day brew.
Thought i'd go something big to put a dent in the mountain of grain i have stockpiled.
Any comments/suggestions?
I have heaps of grain so can up the gravity some more if need be.

Xmas Case Swap Doppelbock 
Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.66 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 

Ingredients
3.00 kg Munich Malt 33.1 % 
3.00 kg Pilsner 33.1 % 
3.00 kg Vienna 33.1 % 
0.05 kg Chocolate 0.6 % 
80.00 gm Tettnanger [4.50%] (60 min) 28.6 IBU 
Wyeast Octoberfest Lager Blend

Est Original Gravity: 1.091 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.021 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 9.2 % 
Bitterness: 28.6 IBU
Est Color: 13.6 SRM

Mash Name: Decoction Mash, Single Total Grain Weight: 9.05 kg 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 27.15 L of water at 67.5 C 60.0 C 30 min 
Saccharification Decoct 10 L of mash and boil it 68.0 C 45 min 
Mash Out Add 9.95 L of water at 98.2 C 75.0 C 10 min


----------



## Adamt (16/12/06)

Sounds nice and malty! I hope to be there for the 10am mash-in tomorrow.

However... where am I going? Drive around Edwardstown until I can track down the smell of grain, hops and beer?

I'm still yet to convince a parent or sibling to give me a lift, so I may be driving :S


----------



## Aaron (16/12/06)

Doing a quick conversion from srm to ebc that would seem pretty light for a dopplebock. I have not made one before so am not an expert on the style. From what I have read I would use the Munich 2 or dark Munich but like I say I am no expert on the style. I think chocolate wheat would go well in this style too.


----------



## Adamt (17/12/06)

PM me if anyone knows where Dr Gonzo's is, cheers!


----------



## WildebeestAttack (17/12/06)

Bad news, tried my beer last night and it is no good. Infected. So I won't be going along. I'm going to brew again today and see if I can work out where it all went wrong.

Sorry for the very late notice. Have a good one guys.


----------



## kirem (17/12/06)

have a good one today guys.


----------



## Gulf Brewery (17/12/06)

Adamt said:


> PM me if anyone knows where Dr Gonzo's is, cheers!



Sent a Pm to AdamT

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## Aaron (17/12/06)

Just so it's on record mine are in random assortment of stubbies. Capped with Cooper's Home Brew caps and labelled BDG on the cap.

See you all there.


----------



## Jazman (17/12/06)

mine are the blue caps with 5150 written on em its another mongrel brew


----------



## Gulf Brewery (17/12/06)

Hi brewers

My HalfWit is bottle conditioned and only been in there for a week. so give another couple of weeks. 

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## Kai (17/12/06)

wee stu's wheat

botanic passionfruit aroma draws out the glass, pours quite clear with a low head though good fizz. strong sweet passionfruit flavour. reasonably full bodied. tasty


----------



## Aaron (17/12/06)

Kai said:


> wee stu's wheat
> 
> botanic passionfruit aroma draws out the glass, pours quite clear with a low head though good fizz. strong sweet passionfruit flavour. reasonably full bodied. tasty


How did I know you would be the first to post a review? How many more can we expect this evening?


----------



## Adamt (17/12/06)

Capped off a big couple of days with JSB's belgian.

*JSB's Belgian*

JSB BA on lid.

Poured clear and copper coloured with a small head that faded quickly. Bold fruit aroma. Malty sweetness on the palate with a dose of peach esters. Smooth alcohol warmth on the finish more noticeable throughout the glass.

Quite enjoyable.


----------



## Kai (17/12/06)

Aaron said:


> How did I know you would be the first to post a review? How many more can we expect this evening?



Only the Amber Lord knows for sure.


----------



## Voosher (17/12/06)

Kai said:


> wee stu's wheat
> 
> botanic passionfruit aroma draws out the glass, pours quite clear with a low head though good fizz. strong sweet passionfruit flavour. reasonably full bodied. tasty



Awesome.
The man's away  

I have my case courtesy of a special delivery from Kai. Thanks mate.
I hope you all had a good day.

If you want this thread split into a "Consumption" thread I'm happy to drag together the bottle identifiers and any other relevant details already posted and start a new thread tomorrow if others think it's a good idea.
Otherwise we'll just keep this thread a-rolling.

Just to reiterate, my ESB is bottled in Coopers Dark Ale stubbies with the caps marked "15/11 FB".
It was bottled on the 15th November and is drinkable now but will probably get a little better towards and just after Christmas.
It is prone to some chill haze but that's just 'the Maris Otter warning'. If you get chill haze, you're drinking it too cold  
Try it at the right temp on a cool'ish evening.
Cheers and thanks especially to Dr Gonzo for hosting the rabble.
Really looking forward to this case.
:beerbang:


----------



## Aaron (17/12/06)

There is no need for a separate thread. Lets keep it all in here.


----------



## Kai (17/12/06)

Aaron's Biere de Garde

Hazy, a little overcarbonated, head dissipates quickly. I'll wash my glass after this one just in case it's my fault. Aroma is surprisingly malty, though light and quite sugary. There are some slighty white-winey qualities present that are quite appealing and give the impression of an alcohol content that is higher than I know this beer is. High carbonation lends a little too much pain to the mouthfeel until I draw and expel a mouthful to both knock out the CO2 and boost the head a little. A little undefinable spice lurking. Ultimately would have been a lot better if I'd had the patience to keep it for another month or so.


----------



## Justin T (17/12/06)

*The Drunk Arab's Munich Helles*

The bubbles on this beer went turbo the whole time it took me to drink this beer, with the head being fairly full throughout. Very clean smooth taste with nice fairly prominent taste I am guessing is imparted by the yeast. Wish I had had it during the warmer parts of the day.

*Adam t's IPA*

Somewhat hazy, but a nice copperish colour. The head is present and has a nice late hopping. The bitterness is balanced nicely with the malt character.


----------



## Paleman (17/12/06)

Not involved with this years swap, but following very carefully. I might give it a serious crack next year.

Cant wait for the tasting notes on TDH's beer........anything less than 95/100 isnt good enough Thomas !!


----------



## Kai (17/12/06)

JSB's Belgian ale

Pours a rich amber, bright and no head (forgot to wash the glass). Peach brandy aroma that carries through to flavour. Sweet malt flavour. Low carbonation and medium body. Exceptionally pleasant.


----------



## JSB (18/12/06)

Gents,

Yeah sorry for the low-carb - bottled from keg !! 
But Poured at 15psi from the Keg it is all sweet.

Enjoy - cant wait to tuck into em'

Fark - how good are Dr Gonzo's Wheat Beers !!!
Cheers to the organises, and Merry X-mas

Cheers
JSB


----------



## Dr Gonzo (18/12/06)

Thanks everyone for coming over and making a day of it.

Thanks to those who undertook the daunting task of splitting the cases.

Special thanks to Justin T for the effort he put in as Brewer.

The end result for the beer was about 33L @ 1.067. Was aiming for 23L @ 1.091.
Will have to look at my evap rates i think.
Might have a go at making it into an eisbock to get it back into shape.

A word of caution when trying the intoxicator, use a really big glass & chill it down before pouring. Otherwise you will end up with nothing.


----------



## Aaron (18/12/06)

Thanks for having us and putting on some good food Dr.

Just knocked over Adam's IPA. I quite enjoyed it. Nice balance. It was perhaps a little under attenuated but a very enjoyable drink. I could of knocked off a couple more.


----------



## GMK (18/12/06)

Yes - I agree with Aaron - thanks for Hosting and collecting the beers.

So far - looks like another Beertastic Xmas Case...


----------



## Adamt (18/12/06)

*peas_and_corn's Honey Beer*

30 on lid.

Pours pale straw in colour with lasting head. Mild German hop aroma and flavour (I think...). Smooth bitterness with a slightly sweet finish. Can taste a little honey in the finish near the end of the glass. Would work well as a session beer.

Bottoms up!


----------



## peas_and_corn (19/12/06)

so you all know my contribution is the one with '30' written on the cap


----------



## Aaron (19/12/06)

I'm drinking Russ' APA. It is going down nicely after a day at work and then some work around the house.

A nice copper colour but a little cloudy and not much head. However, it has a great balance and is very refreshing. Could use a little more hop flavour for my tastes but I do like them a bit over the top. I could quite easily sit on this beer for a session.


----------



## Kai (19/12/06)

Pedro's Plight

Pours clear, gold with a big white pillowy head. A little grainy at first with a mild grassy/herbal flavour and aroma. A slight mustiness as I work through it, especially on aroma. Good body and texture for a light. Nice moderatey bitter finish


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (19/12/06)

GMK's AG Oktoberfest

High carbonation upon pouring, amber colour and huge tan head.

Aroma is dank almost musty.

Flavour is oxidisation like there is no tomorrow and possibly an infection to boot, hard to get past the cardboardy flavour. Down the sink it goes  

Now could I just say to those getting involved in the Xmas case swaps, please, please check your beer prior to contributing it. I, for one, would rather no beer than a poor example of the craft. 

C&B
TDA


----------



## Adamt (19/12/06)

Just got home from work to get a case beer out of the fridge, and went to replace it with another one. Anyway, you'll see what happened.


*Justin T's Old Ale*

Sorry Justin  . Was looking forward to this one!





I did have a quick taste before I cut my toe on some glass and got angry *cry*.


----------



## Adamt (20/12/06)

*Vooshers ESB*

15/11 FR on lid.

Served after sitting out of the fridge for ten minutes or so for optimum serving temperature..

Pours bright copper, clear as the day, with small but lasting white head. Deep malt and mild caramel aroma. Moderate carbonation. Flavoured with EKG (correct me if Im wrong please!) without being overpowering. Sweet caramel malt flavour on the finish with a mild lingering bitterness. Enjoying it more as the beer becomes less cold, perhaps a longer sit out of the fridge wouldve been best.

I do say quite a nice drop there chap!


----------



## Justin T (20/12/06)

Have had Voosher's ESB and I must say it is up to the standard I have come to expect from Voosher and his ESB's. It had a background chocolate taste and an overall nice malty taste. The Bitterness was balanced with the malt character. As Voosher would have heard before I do enjoy a bit more late hopping then him but all in a days work....overall very enjoyable

Adamt, very sorry about the unfourtunate accident.... Better luck next time....


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (20/12/06)

Whose beers are numbered 37 on the red bottletop?

C&B
TDA

Edited after reading P&C beer was number 30.


----------



## SteveSA (20/12/06)

My "Nothing Fancy Here APA" has an 86 on the cap. No need to wait for Xmas day either - I cracked one last week and it was ready to go.

Steve


----------



## wee stu (20/12/06)

Just wondered if we needed another key - this one for bottle identification purposes?? Not that mine are hard to spot  But some bottle cap or other IDs can veer on the cryptic.



> 1 Kai - Rock Out with your Bock Out - Confirmed
> 2 AdamT - American IPA - Confirmed - Bottled End October, will be fine! - Marked "IPA" on the of Becks bottles.
> 3 GMK - First AG Oktoberfest
> 4 SteveSA - Nothing Fancy Here APA - Will be bottled on 2/12/06 and be right for Xmas day
> ...


----------



## Voosher (20/12/06)

1 Kai - Rock Out with your Bock Out - Confirmed
2 AdamT - American IPA - Confirmed - Bottled End October, will be fine! - Marked "IPA" on the of Becks bottles.
3 GMK - First AG Oktoberfest
4 SteveSA - Nothing Fancy Here APA - Will be bottled on 2/12/06 and be right for Xmas day
5 Dr Gonzo - Weizenbock - Bottled months ago. Already drinking it
6 Jazman
7 Voosher - ESB - *Coopers Dark Ale Bottles. Caps labelled "15/11 FB".*
8 wee stu - amarillo wheat - Confirmed RTD - wee stu's brury label
9 RussTaylor - I'm just up the road in Blackwood and have just bottled a couple of APAs
10 Doglet - American Brown
11 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles - Bottled 29/11/06. Should be right Xmas day.
12 AnthonyMac - Pils?
13 Stoutdrinker - Porter- confirmed ("Pass the Porter")
14 peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
15 Justin T - English Old Ale - Confirmed
16 kirem - English Pale Ale - Bottled 25/11
17 JSB - Wet Willie Bitter
18 Pedro - Half Wit
19 Wildebeest Attack - Pils - Bottled 29/11/06. Withdrawn
20 Aaron - Biere De Garde
21 tdh - AG pKlsch - ready to drink mid January
22- 24 if required - Pedro's Doppelgnger Doppel and some Gulf Brewery beers


----------



## JSB (20/12/06)

1 Kai - Rock Out with your Bock Out - Confirmed
2 AdamT - American IPA - Confirmed - Bottled End October, will be fine! - Marked "IPA" on the of Becks bottles.
3 GMK - First AG Oktoberfest
4 SteveSA - Nothing Fancy Here APA - Will be bottled on 2/12/06 and be right for Xmas day
5 Dr Gonzo - Weizenbock - Bottled months ago. Already drinking it
6 Jazman
7 Voosher - ESB - Coopers Dark Ale Bottles. Caps labelled "15/11 FB".
8 wee stu - amarillo wheat - Confirmed RTD - wee stu's brury label
9 RussTaylor - I'm just up the road in Blackwood and have just bottled a couple of APAs
10 Doglet - American Brown
11 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles - Bottled 29/11/06. Should be right Xmas day.
12 AnthonyMac - Pils?
13 Stoutdrinker - Porter- confirmed ("Pass the Porter")
14 peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
15 Justin T - English Old Ale - Confirmed
16 kirem - English Pale Ale - Bottled 25/11
17 JSB - Becks Bottles - Caps labelled *"JSB IRA - Irish Red Ale" & "JSB BA - Belgian Ale"*
18 Pedro - Half Wit
19 Wildebeest Attack - Pils - Bottled 29/11/06. Withdrawn
20 Aaron - Biere De Garde
21 tdh - AG pKlsch - ready to drink mid January
22- 24 if required - Pedro's Doppelgnger Doppel and some Gulf Brewery beers


----------



## RussTaylor (20/12/06)

1 Kai - Rock Out with your Bock Out - Confirmed
2 AdamT - American IPA - Confirmed - Bottled End October, will be fine! - Marked "IPA" on the of Becks bottles.
3 GMK - First AG Oktoberfest
4 SteveSA - Nothing Fancy Here APA - Will be bottled on 2/12/06 and be right for Xmas day
5 Dr Gonzo - Weizenbock - Bottled months ago. Already drinking it
6 Jazman
7 Voosher - ESB - Coopers Dark Ale Bottles. Caps labelled "15/11 FB".
8 wee stu - amarillo wheat - Confirmed RTD - wee stu's brury label
9 RussTaylor - Labelled Taylors American Pale Ale 
10 Doglet - American Brown
11 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles - Bottled 29/11/06. Should be right Xmas day.
12 AnthonyMac - Pils?
13 Stoutdrinker - Porter- confirmed ("Pass the Porter")
14 peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
15 Justin T - English Old Ale - Confirmed
16 kirem - English Pale Ale - Bottled 25/11
17 JSB - Becks Bottles - Caps labelled "JSB IRA - Irish Red Ale" & "JSB BA - Belgian Ale"
18 Pedro - Half Wit
19 Wildebeest Attack - Pils - Bottled 29/11/06. Withdrawn
20 Aaron - Biere De Garde
21 tdh - AG pKlsch - ready to drink mid January
22- 24 if required - Pedro's Doppelgnger Doppel and some Gulf Brewery beers


----------



## Dr Gonzo (20/12/06)

1 Kai - Rock Out with your Bock Out - Confirmed
2 AdamT - American IPA - Confirmed - Bottled End October, will be fine! - Marked "IPA" on the of Becks bottles.
3 GMK - First AG Oktoberfest
4 SteveSA - Nothing Fancy Here APA - Will be bottled on 2/12/06 and be right for Xmas day
5 Dr Gonzo - Weizenbock - Bottled months ago. *INTOXICATOR*
6 Jazman
7 Voosher - ESB - Coopers Dark Ale Bottles. Caps labelled "15/11 FB".
8 wee stu - amarillo wheat - Confirmed RTD - wee stu's brury label
9 RussTaylor - Labelled Taylors American Pale Ale 
10 Doglet - American Brown
11 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles - Bottled 29/11/06. Should be right Xmas day.
12 AnthonyMac - Pils?
13 Stoutdrinker - Porter- confirmed ("Pass the Porter")
14 peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
15 Justin T - English Old Ale - Confirmed
16 kirem - English Pale Ale - Bottled 25/11
17 JSB - Becks Bottles - Caps labelled "JSB IRA - Irish Red Ale" & "JSB BA - Belgian Ale"
18 Pedro - Half Wit
19 Wildebeest Attack - Pils - Bottled 29/11/06. Withdrawn
20 Aaron - Biere De Garde
21 tdh - AG pKlsch - ready to drink mid January
22- 24 if required - Pedro's Doppelgnger Doppel and some Gulf Brewery beers


----------



## JSB (20/12/06)

*Pedro's Pale*

Pours golden to light copper with slight head, suitable slight fruity aroma, but strong caramel malt backbone , inkeeping with style. refreshing upfront bitterness that lingers to the last drop. A very enjoyable ale.Thanks Pedro

*TDA's Munich Helles*

Pours light yellow, slight haze with large creamy head that fades. strong noblel hop aroma. medium bodied with long malty profile some redidual yeast flavour. bitterness is in good balance, probably needs a bit more time in the bottle.


----------



## JSB (20/12/06)

1 Kai - Rock Out with your Bock Out - Confirmed
2 AdamT - American IPA - Confirmed - Bottled End October, will be fine! - Marked "IPA" on the of Becks bottles.
3 GMK - First AG Oktoberfest
4 SteveSA - Nothing Fancy Here APA - Will be bottled on 2/12/06 and be right for Xmas day
5 Dr Gonzo - Weizenbock - Bottled months ago. INTOXICATOR
6 Jazman
7 Voosher - ESB - Coopers Dark Ale Bottles. Caps labelled "15/11 FB".
8 wee stu - amarillo wheat - Confirmed RTD - wee stu's brury label
9 RussTaylor - Labelled Taylors American Pale Ale
10 Doglet - American Brown
11 The Drunk Arab - Munich Helles - Bottled 29/11/06. Should be right Xmas day.
12 AnthonyMac - Pils?
13 Stoutdrinker - Porter- confirmed ("Pass the Porter")
14 peas_and_corn - Most likely a golden ale
15 Justin T - English Old Ale - Confirmed
16 kirem - English Pale Ale - Bottled 25/11
17 JSB - Becks Bottles filled from Keg - Caps labelled "JSB IRA - Irish Red Ale" & "JSB BA - Belgian Ale"
18 Pedro - Half Wit
19 Wildebeest Attack - Pils - Bottled 29/11/06. Withdrawn
20 Aaron - Biere De Garde
21 tdh - AG pKlsch - ready to drink mid January
22- 24 if required - Pedro's Doppelgnger Doppel and some Gulf Brewery beers


----------



## Kai (20/12/06)

For those of you who are wondering, my beer has "rock out with your bock out" on the label.


----------



## Paleman (20/12/06)

Adamt said:


> Just got home from work to get a case beer out of the fridge, and went to replace it with another one. Anyway, you'll see what happened.
> *Justin T's Old Ale*
> 
> Sorry Justin  . Was looking forward to this one!
> ...



Shame, shame, shame........more care is needed AdamT

That one from Justy, may have been the best Old Ale you have ever tasted.......lest us forget !!! :beerbang:

An Old Man has passed away before our eyes.......We Shall Respect !!!


----------



## Adamt (20/12/06)

*Wee Stus American Wheat*

Pours straw coloured with a decent sized white head. Head gradually died down which will be blamed on the glass (someone else washed it). Floral and spicy hop aroma. Mildly grainy mouthfeel with a familiar floral and spicy hop flavour. Hop bitterness on the finish perhaps a bit strong (for me anyway) to be a refreshing wheat beer, though it is American so all is forgiven! 

Hey! This isn't Scottish!


----------



## peas_and_corn (20/12/06)

Adamt said:


> *peas_and_corn's Honey Beer*
> 
> 30 on lid.
> 
> ...




The German hop flavour you taste is Hallertauer- well spotted, I didn't use very much in this batch. Yeast is 3068 Weihenstephan Weizen.




THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Whose beers are numbered 37 on the red bottletop?
> 
> C&B
> TDA
> ...




Yeah, my other half wrote the numbers, I had a coupe problems working out which six packs were the honey beer!




JSB said:


> 1 Kai - Rock Out with your Bock Out - Confirmed
> 2 AdamT - American IPA - Confirmed - Bottled End October, will be fine! - Marked "IPA" on the of Becks bottles.
> 3 GMK - First AG Oktoberfest
> 4 SteveSA - Nothing Fancy Here APA - Will be bottled on 2/12/06 and be right for Xmas day
> ...


----------



## peas_and_corn (20/12/06)

JSB Belgian Ale. As someone who's not all too good at describing what I'm tasting, it's hard to describe. I'm quite enjoying it, though. Nice and smooth, malty with a nice hop bite to it, but not being overly harsh- it's quite smooth.

Intoxicator. While showing off that it has 7% alcohol, it doesn't taste like a sugar monster. quite rich and malty, which I like a lot. Maybe changing the hop bill would be good, there's something about the hop flavour that I'm not a huge fan of, can't quite put my finger on it. However, it's minor and doesn't distract too much. I quite like it.


----------



## Voosher (21/12/06)

Just opened doglet's American Brown and wondered why there was no fizz.
Then I noticed the bottling date was 17/12/06.
Please nobody else do this.
From what I can taste there's nice caramel sweetness and gentle roasted notes. There's probably also some priming sugar that adds to the sweetness.
I'm disappointed in myself. It's a style that I'm just getting into and I was really looking forward to it.

Other's on tonight's "American Night".
SteveSA's APA. Like most I've drunk so far, I overchilled it. Fridge malfunction.
Once I let it warm a little there's nice fruity notes rather than overt citrus and especially some nice stone fruit in particular a nice early hit of apricot on the nose. Solid bittering. Nice beer. Pity there's only one.

RussTaylor's APA. I drank this one while preparing dinner, so the tasting notes are a bit light on. A nice easy drinking APA. Good bittering. You'll have to excuse my beer-addled memory for detail but it went very nicely with the preparation and consumption of the Ginger-Soy Schnapper.

Adamt's American IPA. I was expecting - even looking forward to - a throat ripper but the bitterness and the hopping are somewhat muted, I suspect by some maltiness I wasn't really expecting and some underattenuation. I felt the hops more than tasted them through the hop oiliness which I like in heavily hopped beers. I'm no expert on the style but I would have thought it could take some more assertive hopping. More like an American Amber for mine.


Last night was "Wheat Night - Part I"
wee stu's Amarillo Wheat - My first experience with the American Wheat style. I liked it a lot. Like most of the case I've tried so far I over chilled it and got a real citrus kick after the Amarillo fruit nose. Sharp bitterness reminiscent of grapefruit when overchilled but the fruit punch started when I allowed it to warm. Passionfruit and even a late hint of banana. I wanted another at the end. Great little beer stu.

Dr Gonzo's Weizenbock. We were warned. It is a little overcarbonated :excl: The fruity nose still shines through. Plummy fruits and rich caramel. The bubbles did get in the way of taste initially and I had to leave it a while for the carbonation to recede. It probably got a little warmer than ideal in the process so I could taste it's full 7% with some sherry alcohol tones. I love this style 'cos it first taught me that wheat's could be great beers. There's a lot reminiscent of some of the good ones I've tried so I'll give it the benefit of the doubt. I'll just have to find another opportunity to try your famous wheats  

Cheers.


----------



## RussTaylor (21/12/06)

Really not happy...by doctors orders I'm unable to consume alcohol at the moment and I have a cupboard full of booze plus the xmas case I can't touch!


----------



## Voosher (22/12/06)

RussTaylor said:


> Really not happy...by doctors orders I'm unable to consume alcohol at the moment and I have a cupboard full of booze plus the xmas case I can't touch!



Maybe Dr. Gonzo can give you a second opinion?

I hope it's only temporary and minor. Most of the beers should keep but if you need to get rid of them I'm not too far away and I'm always happy to help  
:chug:


----------



## Dr Gonzo (22/12/06)

> Really not happy...by doctors orders I'm unable to consume alcohol at the moment and I have a cupboard full of booze plus the xmas case I can't touch!





> Maybe Dr. Gonzo can give you a second opinion?



Get a bag of fresh hops and stick it over your head, breathing in deeply through the nose.
That should help to clear the sinuses.

I still have a couple of cases that need picking up.
One belongs to stoutdrinker.
There's also a grey fish bin. Anyone know who's this is?
Also, someone left a blue drink pouch with a PET bottle in it.


----------



## doglet (22/12/06)

Voosher said:


> Just opened doglet's American Brown and wondered why there was no fizz.
> Then I noticed the bottling date was 17/12/06.
> Please nobody else do this.
> From what I can taste there's nice caramel sweetness and gentle roasted notes. There's probably also some priming sugar that adds to the sweetness.
> I'm disappointed in myself. It's a style that I'm just getting into and I was really looking forward to it.



Voosher!  With the cryptic labelling on some of the bottles in this years case I thought I would clearly state the bottling date as things got pretty hectic and I bottled literally an hour before I rocked up at Dr Gonzo's. B) 

The hops used were Hallertauer and Cascade for both bittering and aroma which is a combination that I have fallen in love with. :chug: I made a double batch and because I was disorganised - again! - I doubled the malt and not the hops!! Because I like to up the hops anyway it didn't turn out too bad.

I have a keg of that beer just carbonating at the moment. PM me if you'd like to come over and sample one. The keg is at my brother's in Melrose Park.


----------



## RussTaylor (22/12/06)

Dr Gonzo said:


> I still have a couple of cases that need picking up.
> One belongs to stoutdrinker.
> There's also a grey fish bin. Anyone know who's this is?
> Also, someone left a blue drink pouch with a PET bottle in it.



Hey Dr Gonzo, I think left a 100L kettle there...


----------



## Voosher (22/12/06)

doglet said:


> Voosher!  With the cryptic labelling on some of the bottles in this years case I thought I would clearly state the bottling date as things got pretty hectic and I bottled literally an hour before I rocked up at Dr Gonzo's. B)
> 
> The hops used were Hallertauer and Cascade for both bittering and aroma which is a combination that I have fallen in love with. :chug: I made a double batch and because I was disorganised - again! - I doubled the malt and not the hops!! Because I like to up the hops anyway it didn't turn out too bad.
> 
> I have a keg of that beer just carbonating at the moment. PM me if you'd like to come over and sample one. The keg is at my brother's in Melrose Park.



Clearly the label was just a bit too obvious for a straight interpretation. Probably a little blinded by keenness. Perhaps a little blinded by other factors as well  
I didn't get a lot of hops and I was blaming the lack of carbonation. It didn't worry me 'cos I'm more of a malt freak most of the time anyway.
I'll see how things pan out over Christmas. I may just have to take you up on the offer and bring along a couple of my first attempt which is a little more "American Brown Porter" than "American Brown Ale".
Cheers.


----------



## Adamt (22/12/06)

I've got a label-free 330mL crown-seal bottle with "86" (or 98) on the lid... any idea what it is? I'm not cracking it just in case it was only bottled recently.


----------



## Adamt (22/12/06)

*Stoutdrinkers Porter*

Pass the Porter

Pours dark brown with a creamy textured, tan head. Mild chocolate and roasted malt aroma. Carbonic acid bite masks a lot of the palate but a smooth balance of medium hop bitterness and dry roasted malt flavours linger in the finish.

Refreshing for a cool evening after work, but a little too much carbonation for my taste. Then again, I'm definitely no expert on the style.


----------



## Voosher (23/12/06)

Adamt said:


> I've got a label-free 330mL crown-seal bottle with "86" (or 98) on the lid... any idea what it is? I'm not cracking it just in case it was only bottled recently.



"86". A "Smart" beer?  

SteveSA's APA
Ready to go now.
Mine's already gone.


----------



## Adamt (23/12/06)

Silly me, how did I not deduce it was Steve's beer? :blink:

I must be getting deranged in my old age


----------



## Aaron (23/12/06)

Sipping on Voosher's ESB. Nice dark bronze in colour but a little cloudy. Poured a nice small head that has lasted through the beer. Good malty aroma and flavour. A little more bitter than I was expecting from the aroma but a very well balanced and enjoyable beer. Cheers.

Update: I'm getting to the end of this and have to say I have really enjoyed it. Nice drop.


----------



## Justin T (25/12/06)

Had JSB's IRA. It is one of my favourites to date. Nice smoth almost creamy taste. I ignorantly gave it to a couple of my uncles today to try it, who don't appreciate good beer and they continued their trend of rejecting good beer :unsure: oh well, you cant win them all...


----------



## RussTaylor (25/12/06)

Took the plunge last night and today and on the most part have been really impressed with the beers. Please don't take my comments too seriously as my sinuses are still screwed...

Xmas Eve
GMK Oktoberfest - Not sure what the Drunk Arab was on when he tasted this one, but I couldn't taste any oxidisation or infection. After realising it wasn't going to hurt me, it was quite enjoyable
Vooshers ESB - Fantastic beer! Lots of aroma and flavour - give me more!
Kirems Timothy Taylor Yeast - Had big hopes for this one with such a good name, but sorry didn't go down too well - lacked body, watery, low flavour and aroma - but maybe this was because I had Vooshers beer first...
Pedros Pale - Um, not sure if Pedro used an unusual hop here or there's something wrong with it - didn't go down too well.

Xmas Day
Pedros Wit - Yum! Had all the things a good half wit should have!
Wee Stus Wheat - Good solid beer. Went down real nice!


----------



## kirem (25/12/06)

RussTaylor said:


> Kirems Timothy Taylor Yeast - Had big hopes for this one with such a good name, but sorry didn't go down too well - lacked body, watery, low flavour and aroma - but maybe this was because I had Vooshers beer first...



Timothy Taylor Yeast is not the name of the beer, it is the yeast I used. My assessment of the beer is similar to yours. 100% Golden Promise didn't work for me on this beer. Unfortunately it is probably one of the least successful experiments I have done in brewing. I have a few more bottles of this brew and I am going to see if more time in the bottle gives it any more character.

The beer was designed to be a light weight session beer, not really something to be drinking after two bigger beers.

I really put all the information together I could find on TTLLPA and brewed according to that. I have come to the conclusion that either the GP barley is malted to a different spec than what we get or they use some speciality malts such as crystal that are made from GP.

Sorry to disappoint.

Kirk


----------



## RussTaylor (25/12/06)

Hey guys, any chance of anyone sharing their recipes? Kai has his on his label and Kirem has some ingredients but that's about all. Mine is as follows


*Batch 16*

Batch Size (L): 25.00 Wort Size (L): 25.00
Total Grain (kg): 4.70
Anticipated OG: 1.039 Plato: 9.64
Anticipated EBC: 11.5
Anticipated IBU: 33.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
85.1 4.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
10.6 0.50 kg. Weyermann Vienna Germany 1.038 7
2.1 0.10 kg. Flaked Barley America 1.032 4
2.1 0.10 kg. Weyermann Caramunich II Germany 1.035 125

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 12.00 15.8 60 min.
10.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 12.00 8.0 30 min.
10.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 9.50 2.5 10 min.
10.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.00 1.6 10 min.
15.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 9.50 3.1 5 min.
15.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.00 2.0 5 min.
20.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 9.50 0.0 0 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.00 0.0 0 min.
15.00 g. Cascade Plug 6.00 0.0 Dry Hop

Yeast - DCL Yeast US-56 SafAle US 56

*Batch 17*

Batch Size (L): 25.00 Wort Size (L): 25.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.00
Anticipated OG: 1.041 Plato: 10.29
Anticipated EBC: 10.2
Anticipated IBU: 36.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
60.0 3.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
40.0 2.00 kg. Weyermann Vienna Germany 1.038 8

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 12.00 15.8 60 min.
5.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 12.00 7.1 45 min.
14.00 g. Cascade Plug 6.00 5.2 30 min.
5.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 12.00 4.0 30 min.
14.00 g. Cascade Plug 6.00 2.0 10 min.
15.00 g. Cascade Plug 6.00 1.8 5 min.
14.00 g. Cascade Plug 6.00 0.0 Dry Hop

Yeast - DCL Yeast US-56 SafAle US 56

Both mashes 2L/Kg and infusion mashes at 66C


----------



## RussTaylor (25/12/06)

kirem said:


> Sorry to disappoint.
> 
> Kirk



Hey Kirk, don't be sorry mate. Was only a few months ago that I used to say that "beer is beer mate!"...how wrong I was. Experimentation is the key for good brewing


----------



## Adamt (25/12/06)

The recipe for my India Pale Ale is in the Recipe section under "Chinook IPA"


----------



## Kai (26/12/06)

Good day, brewers.

Just a quick suggestion, when sampling my bock let it warm up a few degrees from normal fridge temp; I find it a little one-dimensional when its too cold.


----------



## Voosher (26/12/06)

kirem said:


> Timothy Taylor Yeast is not the name of the beer, it is the yeast I used. My assessment of the beer is similar to yours. 100% Golden Promise didn't work for me on this beer. Unfortunately it is probably one of the least successful experiments I have done in brewing. I have a few more bottles of this brew and I am going to see if more time in the bottle gives it any more character.
> 
> The beer was designed to be a light weight session beer, not really something to be drinking after two bigger beers.
> 
> ...



If it's any consolation I'm not that happy with my first effort with the TT yeast. I just gave it a run at a simple grist of 99% MO and 1% Choc malt.
The finish is very dry and not a lot of the malt gets picked up after an early tease.
I get similar characteristics with kirem's Case beer. There's definitely the start of an English Summer Ale but as others have experienced there's no real finish.
I'd blame the yeast.
Just looking at the difference in colour between TTL and kirem's beer tells me that if TTL is all Golden Promise the malting specs are almost certainly different from the Bairds GP, which is what I presume kirem used.
I think the TT yeast may be a bit of a challenge to get right but isn't that what this brewing game is all about?


----------



## peas_and_corn (26/12/06)

I remember a couple people taking pics with their phones on the day, any chance they could be posted here?


----------



## Kai (26/12/06)

Just as soon as I have access to a faster computer and internet connection I will post some. Either that or if I find an extraordinary level of patience before then.


----------



## Adamt (26/12/06)

I took a few, they're all shockers though. I definitely wasn't born to be a photographer. Might get around to posting a couple tomorrow after checking them out on the big screen.

I'm off to die in my bed after 2 very long days of rellies, getting drunk and being tired and hungover.


----------



## ausdb (27/12/06)

Voosher said:


> If it's any consolation I'm not that happy with my first effort with the TT yeast. I just gave it a run at a simple grist of 99% MO and 1% Choc malt.
> The finish is very dry and not a lot of the malt gets picked up after an early tease.
> I get similar characteristics with kirem's Case beer. There's definitely the start of an English Summer Ale but as others have experienced there's no real finish.
> I'd blame the yeast.
> ...



The real TTLLPA is pretty dry for an english bitter/ pale ale, as for the colour a number of bottles of finished beer from my whole bag brewday were brought along to the Sandgroers case swap a few weeks back. Our finished beer was a 90 minute boil and also a lot lighter than the real TTLLPA and probably came from the same shipment of Bairds GP you guys have. I made a TTLLPA in the past from 05 delivered malt and boiled some of the 1st runnings down which helped get the colour close. 

I have also made a tasty pale mild with it using all vienna as the base malt which was well received by the brewer at a WA micro, I gave him a sample of the yeast which got pitched into some of his house bitter so I should get some feedback in the new year on how it compares to WLP005/007 (can't remember which one he uses at the moment). I wouldnt be trashing the yeast too much yet, I guess its just one of those ones you need to play around with to get the best out of it.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (27/12/06)

*37 on red bottletop lid* No idea if this is Peas and Corns Honey Ale?

Pours a light golden colour, excellent clarity and smallish head.
Aroma is predominately honey.
Can certainly taste some honey, thin body and the finish is extremely dry.
Not bad after putting the pool up today.

*AnthonyMacs Pils*

Pale yellow with a great white head, some haze evident.
Aroma is mainly sweet malt, could not detect a hop aroma at all.
Bitterness is obvious but to me it does not seem like Saaz? Some malt backbone and very clean finish.
I enjoyed this one.

C&B
TDA


----------



## peas_and_corn (28/12/06)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> *37 on red bottletop lid* No idea if this is Peas and Corns Honey Ale?
> 
> Pours a light golden colour, excellent clarity and smallish head.
> Aroma is predominately honey.
> ...



Sounds like it- I didn't do the numbering, the illegibility is the other half's fault


----------



## JSB (28/12/06)

*Wee Stu's American Wheat*

Pours yellow with small head that fades. A bouquet of resin with a subtle grass characteristic is prominent. A bitter front introduces the slim malty profile, with a good wacking of bitterness lingering to the finish. Pick up a slight metallic tang, but overall a refreshing beer.

Cheers
JSB


----------



## JSB (28/12/06)

*Taylor's American Pale Ale*

Pours a copper colour with a moderate lacey head.. On pouring a stone fruit/marmalade aroma is prominent, but fades throughout the beer. A medium malty mouthfeel is evenly balanced with an up front bitterness that is core to this style. Good session beer. (haven’t had simcoe hops for a while now…thanks Russ)


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (28/12/06)

*Voosher's ESB*

Pours amber with moderate white head.
Aroma is toffee and light malt, quite clean.
Firm bitterness backed up by nutty flavours and rich malt, medium carbonation.
A great beer Voosher, well done.


*Kai Bock*  

Lovely mahogany colour with great clarity, small head that dissipates quickly.
Deep chocolate and malt aroma, could even pick some coffee aromas.
Flavours are chocolate and malt and finish is crisp, excellent balance with the bittering. Nice warm alcohol kick and a very clean beer.
Awesome work Kai! :super:


----------



## peas_and_corn (29/12/06)

For those of you who are interested, here's the recipe for my honey beer- 45L batch

4.2kg Pale Malt
3.8kg Wheat Malt
2.0kg Honey

40g at 60min Pride of Ringwood (will change to Northern Brewer in my next batch)
30g at 5 min Hallertauer
22g dry Hallertauer (there was some left over- any suggestions if you think of a better dry hop?)

Is there a way of boosting mouthfeel without affecting the flavour much?


----------



## Kai (29/12/06)

Increase the mash temp or add some carapils. Honey is prone to drying a beer out.


----------



## Voosher (29/12/06)

Voosher's ESB recipe:

13.5l batch
2125g (85%) Bairds Maris Otter; 250g (10%) Flaked Barley; 100g (4%) JW 140 Crystal; 25g (1%) Weyermann CaraAroma.
Single infusion mash @ 66.5C
OG 1055

22g Challenger (6.6%AA @ 60m)
22g Goldings (5.2%AA @ 20m)
15g Fuggles (3.8%AA @ 5m)
45IBU approx

Wyeast 1728

11 days primary @ 17C; 16 days secondary @ 22C; 17 days conditioning @ 1C.

FG 1014
Primed with 4.5g/l cane sugar.


----------



## Kai (29/12/06)

Pedro's Pale

Clear, good low carbonation and a nice light amber colour. Faintly ashy/grainy on the nose but does not linger. Moderate body, fairly clean. A little too clean, though there's a very faint caramel-choc finish.


----------



## Kai (29/12/06)

Adam's IPA

Pours with a little haze, but I did get greedy and let some yeast through. Colour is fairly similar to pedro's pale, if slightly lighter. Moderate head that has a some subsistence to it. The smell I can best describe as "fresh American", there are some uplifting lemon notes as well as a little grapefruit, general peel and piney resin. Flavour is bitter marmalade with more emphasis on that resiny note than orange. Malt is sufficient to provide a sweet backing, medium to medium-low body.

Overall tastes like a grouse american ipa to me. Good work.


----------



## Kai (29/12/06)

Kirem's GP TTY

Sharp yeasty aroma, I have a hazy staw-gold pour with only a rim of head. Flavour leans the other way, lacking in acidity, some pleasant bready yeasty notes with some light apricotty dried fruit. A little sulphur too, showing up a little late.

I'm thinking the TT yeast is a beast to work with, this one is better than my effort with it.


----------



## Kai (29/12/06)

The Drunk Arab's Helles

Pours with a mild haze, a soft golden colour, low-ringed head.

Flavour is strong clean malt with a hint of spiciness. A little overcarbonated for balance, but mouthfeel is good - medium to medium-light. A faint lingering hint of clean sulphur on the nose.

Sweet and malty, but avoids being cloying and carries a good freshness. Two thumbs up here, and it's not just polite reciprocation


----------



## RussTaylor (29/12/06)

Hey guys, when are we doing this again?  

My case must have had a hole in it, there's only Doglet's and TDH's left which I can't touch for a couple of weeks... 

All great beers, thanks very much! :beerbang:


----------



## tdh (29/12/06)

Am 1/3 through case and the Arab's Helles is top of heap...so far.


----------



## RussTaylor (29/12/06)

tdh said:


> Am 1/3 through case and the Arab's Helles is top of heap...so far.



Voosher's ESB did it for me.


----------



## Kai (29/12/06)

tdh said:


> Am 1/3 through case and the Arab's Helles is top of heap...so far.



It's damn near the top of mine too.

Dr Gonzo's Weizenbock Intoxicator

Poured it gently with a quick final thrust. Filled the remaning inch of the glass with head that died back, beer itself has a moderately strong haze on a burnished brown colour. Aroma of banana, dried plum and nectarine with a christmas pudding malt backbone and some alcohol, replicated in flavour with a crispness from high carbonation. A certain breadiness to the malt on the mouthfeel that is quite pleasant. It's perhaps fortunate that the carbonaion stops me from drinking it too quickly.

[edit] and raisins. I should have mentioned raisins. The big fat sweet ones made from gordos.


----------



## Kai (30/12/06)

Pedro's Phest

Clear, amber with a short head. By now though I'm happy to blame fatty lips since I haven't changed glasses.

Malt smells a little old, like its been pared down to the backbone. Superstructure is sweet and full-bodied, but still light and clean enough to knock back. Needs a little more malt complexity without stressing the sweetness to become a stellar drop.


----------



## Kai (30/12/06)

*INTERMISSION*

Photos are online finally. I had an argument with the server, fortunately it saw the light.

http://bb.mafmods.com/ahb/AHBxmascaseSA200...caseSA2006.html

Only couple photos, worth sharing though, lovely day.


----------



## Kai (30/12/06)

Humble request for next year, definitive labels. I had to leave half the case out in the heat for two weeks because I wasn't sure if they were RTD or not.

Right now I am drinking something with a 3 and what looks like a tiny malformed 'd' on the cap, I'm going to assume it's p&c's honey wheat because it has a spicy aroma with a little candied floral sweetness. Aforementioned aroma carries through to flavour where it's backed by a good carbonation, excellent body and just enough bitterness to support everything. Noble hop flavour carries through the entire beer to a good degree.

Still not precisely sure whose beer it is but well done anyway.


----------



## JSB (30/12/06)

*Voosher's ESB*

Pours copper in colour with a thin rim of head, slight haze. Aroma is of fruity caramel tone, with a hint of toffee. Carbonation is spot on to my liking for this style.Nice malty flavour is amplified throughout the beer, supported by a firm bitterness, very complimentary.

Great beer Voosher, a real pleasure. :beerbang: 

Cheers
JSB


----------



## Adamt (30/12/06)

These are from last night after work, didn't get around to posting.


*TDAs Munich Helles*

Big lasting white head on the pour. Missed the aroma as I dropped some yeast in and caught the smell of that. Medium carbonation, with a light sweetness before the malt flavour comes through. Nicely balanced, an enjoyable light lager.


*Pedros Phest*

Golden brown colour with dying head (the glass for sure). Rich sweet and toasty malt aroma. Very complex malt flavour profile. Medium bitterness and a very smooth malty finish. My first Oktoberfest and definitely not my last after that one!


----------



## Adamt (30/12/06)

*GMKs Oktoberfest*

Its a gusher with huge carbonation. Poured with a huge (three quarters) off white, rocky head. Smells tangy, tastes tangy. Down the sink she goes.


----------



## Adamt (30/12/06)

*A-Macs Pilsener*

Pours bright straw with small head. Herbal hop and sweet malt aroma. Grainy and German noble hop flavour with a clean, dry and bitter finish. Stock standard pilsener, tasty and effective.

Cheers.


----------



## Justin T (31/12/06)

Adamt said:


> *GMKs Oktoberfest*
> 
> Its a gusher with huge carbonation. Poured with a huge (three quarters) off white, rocky head. Smells tangy, tastes tangy. Down the sink she goes.



I got the same. I tried to pour it heaps gentley but still got a pint of carbonation....


----------



## Adamt (31/12/06)

*Kais Rock out with your Bock out*

Served cool, not cold; as suggested. Pours very dark brown, bordering on opaque, with a persistent off-white head. Rich malt and chocolate aroma. Toasted malt flavours dominate with a gentle bitterness, still leaving a little malty sweetness in the finish. Slight alcohol warmth reminds me to slow down and enjoy it.

My second favourite of the case so far. Of course my contribution is the best, naturally.


-Adam


----------



## Aaron (1/1/07)

Kicked off the night with Jazman's lager and TDA'a Helles last night. Unfortunately there were many beers between then and now. I will just say I really enjoyed them both as any descriptions I tried to make would not do either of them justice.


----------



## JSB (1/1/07)

*Kai’s “Rock out with your Bock out”*

Pours a nice rich dark brown, with ruby highlights. Aroma is of a (nice) burn't chocolate, almost coffee, with a thick malty aroma. Mouthfeel is awesome, great body with a firm biterness that compliments the warming alcohol crossing the palate. A great beer Kai takes me back to Munich, sucking on some great Bocks - I'm not worthy !!! :beer: 

Cheers
JSB


----------



## Kai (1/1/07)

amac's pils

Pours with some chill haze, or at least I think it does as it wasn't this clear earlier on. Low head, nice light colour, full-bodied with a very crisp bitterness, hop flavour seems low but I haven't really been paying attention. Has a malt flavour that reminds me of fresh dough. Very nice.


----------



## Kai (1/1/07)

Jazman's

Pours with an agressive carbonation, coarse bubbles and head. Golden colour. Soft cider fruit on the nose. Strong fruity hop flavour (NZ hops jaz?  ) dominates. Medium to med-light body but carbonation makes it a little difficult to tell. Quite tasty beyond that though.


----------



## Kai (1/1/07)

SteveSA's APA

A careful pour rewrds me with a very bright beer, red-gold with a coarse head but a fine active bead. Strong passionfruit and berry aroma that carries through moderately into flavour. Also tastes slightly ashy. Carbonation is high but not too high and complements a very creamy mouthfeel and full body. Once I have time to sort things out I also get some faint pine on the favour and can establish a sensation of moderately high bitterness.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (1/1/07)

*5150 by Jazman*

A deep golden colour and long lasting tight white head, medium to high carbonation.
Very floral nose with restrained malt.
Flavour was firm bitterness and deep malt/toffeee, body was quite full on for a lager but it was also enjoyable. Nice work Jazman!

*JSB IRA*

Great amber colour with excellent clarity, compact off white head.
Sweet malt and honey aromas.
The flavour is excellent, light malt and nuttiness with a lovely balanced residual sweetness. 
Great beer this one.

*Pass the Porter (Stoutdrinker)*

Lovely dark brown, almost black colour with some deep red highlights. The head was a lovely tan colour but did not last a long time in the glass.
Aromas of coffee and dark chocolate, I'm excited.
Flavour is clean and dry, very reminiscent of JS Porter. Chocolate and coffee abounds with some apricot flavours as well. Would like to see the recipe for this Stoutdrinker if it hasn't already been posted.
Another great beer.


----------



## Voosher (4/1/07)

With the tsunami of Christmas and New Year alcohol now beginning to subside I got the chance to sit down and enjoy a couple of beers again.

*JSB's IRA*
Pours deep copper and clear.
Wonderful rich caramel, toffee and honey notes on the nose are backed up by classic rich raisin and plum fruit on the palate.
Roasted notes are muted providing crispness to the finish allowing the rich fruitiness to linger and roll into a warm finish.
Fantastic beer JSB. Recipe please?


*Justin T's Olde English*
Pours amber and a little cloudy with some residual yeast.
Light malt, some caramel and subtle sherry to the nose and a slightly deeper malty palate with gentle alcohol warmth.
A well made and enjoyable beer but I don't think that Justin will mind me saying that his current forays into all grain will no doubt yield something even better for next year?



And some other's from a couple or few nights ago amid the Silly season blur. I should add as well that these are styles with which I have only a passing familiarity so any comments can be taken with a grain of salt.


*Amac's pils*
Very pale. Moderate carbonation.
Light maltiness. Low hop aroma.
Solid bitterness perhaps a little high for my understanding and limited experience with the style especially with the gentleness of the malt flavour. I find it a little too dominant and even just a little harsh.

*TDA's Munich Helles*
Pours rich gold. Nice solid head and good carbonation. Nice gentle malty nose and deceptively firm bitterness for its 21 IBU. Winey notes and a little grapey fruit as it warms. Very nice beer even to my undereducated lager palate.

*Jazman's Mongrel*... No mongrel.
Deepish malt and prominent mango fruit aroma with a strong bitter backing made this an eminently drinkable beer.

*GMK's Oktoberfest*
Lovely malt aroma though a little overcarbonated. However it looks like I got a bad one as well. The flavours are overly sharp and any promise of malt from the aroma is overwhelmed by the piercing finish.

*Kai's Bock*
Deep rich ruby red colour. Light roasted notes blend with alcohol warmth and significant perceived bitterness to give a sharp dry finish. Definitely not to be served overchilled. It needs the warmth to give the base malt a chance to come through. Big beer!


----------



## Kai (4/1/07)

Russ's APA

Pours orange-amber with a thick white creamy head and a moderate amount of haze. Pleasant typical grapefruit & pine aroma. Full-bodied and creamy mouthfeel. That coupld with a malty backbone surges up under the hop profile but does not overtake it. A nice example of a heavier style (imo) apa. Thanks for providing some recipe details on the label too.


----------



## Kai (4/1/07)

PS voosher; if I haven't said it already the bitterness on the bock is definitely high, calculated as at least 5 IBU outside of the bjcp specs.

My case seems to be disappearing awfully quickly. Not many left


----------



## Kai (4/1/07)

Pedro's half-wit

Pours with a high carbonation, pleasant cloudiness and a colour that goes from straw-gold to pale straw in a tapered 300mL hofbrau glass. Aroma primarily redolent of lemon and orange. Impression of body lightened by the tart citric flavour and zingy carbonation. A slightly chalky mouthfeel that is not unpleasant. Overall very pleasant and light.


----------



## RussTaylor (4/1/07)

Kai said:


> Russ's APA
> 
> Pours orange-amber with a thick white creamy head and a moderate amount of haze. Pleasant typical grapefruit & pine aroma. Full-bodied and creamy mouthfeel. That coupld with a malty backbone surges up under the hop profile but does not overtake it. A nice example of a heavier style (imo) apa. Thanks for providing some recipe details on the label too.



Kai, can you remember what the number was on the cap - 16 or 17?


----------



## JSB (4/1/07)

*Pedro's Phest*

Pours amber to orange and nicely clear no head whatsoever. Aroma is slightly smokey with some mild sulphur. Mouthfeel is on the thin side with slight sweet complex flavours. Otherwise a good beer, but lacking that malt punch.

Cheers
JSB


----------



## Kai (4/1/07)

RussTaylor said:


> Kai, can you remember what the number was on the cap - 16 or 17?



There's a 17 lurking on top of my fridge, I'll assume it was that. I did find it a little too full-bodied by the end of the glass.


----------



## RussTaylor (4/1/07)

Kai said:


> There's a 17 lurking on top of my fridge, I'll assume it was that. I did find it a little too full-bodied by the end of the glass.



Just a little  

I put in half batch 16 and half batch 17. Batch 16 only had 10% Vienna and less alcohol. A lighter nicer beer I think.


----------



## Kai (5/1/07)

Well if you're going to split batches then next year I'd like the better one please 

That being said, with a brewing and fermentation management there's no reason why 17's vienna proportion would result in too full-on an apa. Just lower the mash temp, add a little sugar, use a more attenuative yeast, etc etc etc.


----------



## Kai (5/1/07)

tdh's pkoelsch

this one's a fun one since a big hairy group of us brewed the same beer. 1.050, 25 IBU, 100% pils, 2565 originally cultured by your intrepid poster. Mine is still sitting in secondary ready to bottle tomorrow.

Hazy despite lucy's best efforts, fantastic head that keeps up with a steady tight bead. Aroma is faintly yeasty with perhaps a trace of sulphur. Body moderately full. I find it a little hard to judge as I am both trying to compare it to mine and suffering from a palate snowed under by the rest of tonight. Definitely enjoying it but the lingering impression is that it is slightly too full-bodied and too yeasty.


----------



## Adamt (5/1/07)

A few beers from a few nights back when I forgot to post :S


*SteveSAs American Pale Ale*

Pours light amber, slightly hazy with mousse-like white head. Cannot detect any hop aroma, but a big citrussy hop whomp on the palate with a crisp lasting bitterness. 


*Jazmans Mongrel Lager*

Pours with a quality head that stays without lacing. Woody, pine and citrus hop aromas fly everywhere. Malt is mostly subdued in the background by the big hoppiness. Medium bitterness on the finish.


*Gonzos Intoxicator Weizenbock*

Pours rich, dark brown with very wheat-like tan head. Aroma of heavy malt and prunes? Cant quite pick the fruit but its dark. Very strong malt flavour with chewy wheat mouthfeel. Picking up esters of banana, raisins and possibly bubblegum? Can feel a vanilla-like smoothness on the throat, along with alcohol warming.

I fell asleep at the computer after finishing the Intoxicator, but it was awesome. Thanks Sam.


----------



## JSB (6/1/07)

*Peas & Corn's Honey Beer*

Pours straw to lightish yellow with a generous head. Aroma is spiced, with a hint cloves and honey yummy. Great attempt a a honey wheat, ery nice, and Adam T say "great session beer"

Cheers
JSB (not many left now !!!)


----------



## kirem (9/1/07)

I have started a yeast collection from known sources. I normally take them direct from white labs or wyeast packs.

I have quickly put together an excel spreadsheet, (below) with some details of bottling dates and what yeast was used.
Anyone that is interetsted could you please let me know what yeast you used and when it was bottled, please?

I know it is hard to believe but I have not managed to have one beer from the case, yet. I just don't know where the time went. Actually I do, a new baby, both sets of parents visiting for christmas and a brewery to be built over a shortened break from work. I am now only trying to work out what beers are ready to drink and what aren't and if I can snaffle the yeast from the brew.
View attachment 10871


I have also thought of putting a book together of the brews, the recipe and a label picture. Not sure if it will get much interest this year but perhaps the next one we could do it. That said if everyone is happy to supply the details and a postal address I will put something together and post it here for comments and editing and then print them in colour and bind them up at work. PM the details me if you want in.


----------



## Aaron (9/1/07)

Mine was Wyeast 3725 and was bottled around mid November.


----------



## JSB (9/1/07)

IRA - Notingham Dry
Belgian - Wyeast Trappist 3787

Cheers 
JSB


----------



## RussTaylor (9/1/07)

Mines on the label - but you know that


----------



## GMK (9/1/07)

Fantastic Idea Kirem.

Mine is labelled on the bottle cap..

2633 Octoberfest Blend - fermented in august - bottled 02 Sep06

Ken...


----------



## Justin T (9/1/07)

Mine was Wyeast 1728 Scottish Yeast


----------



## doglet (9/1/07)

I used US56 dried yeast for the American Brown. Don't bother 

Should be ready to drink if you want a go....


----------



## Adamt (9/1/07)

A couple from the last few nights I'd forgotten to post.


*Pedros Pale*

Served cool. Pours an extremely bright copper colour with small white head. English hop aroma. Low on carbonation, decent bitterness, and a faint finish of roasted and caramel flavours. Was hoping for some fruity flavours, but still quite drinkable and enjoyable. 


*Pedros Plight*

Pours golden with big head. High carbonation with a light body, faint woody hop flavour and bitterness. Best light beer I've had, but still, a light beer. PFFT!  


*Russ Taylors APA (17)*

Pours dark amber, hazy with small white head. Strong grapefruit aroma. Bold bock-like maltiness with citrus and spicy hop flavours. Suggest a rename to APB (American Pale Bock). Very unconventially full bodied but quite more-ish.


Edit: Formatting.


----------



## wee stu (9/1/07)

US56 for my Amarillo Wheat too, not worth the hassle of reculture.

I am with Kirem, in that my case is untouched too. Only just back from the beach, will get some chilled over the next week or so.


----------



## Adamt (10/1/07)

US-56 for my IPA too. 

*Doglets American Brown*

Pours dark brown with small off-white head. Rich chocolate aroma. Toasty and chocolate malt profile. Citrus hop flavour with medium bitterness. Low diacetyl on the finish along with a nice sweet malt flavour.


----------



## kirem (10/1/07)

Ken,

I didn't get your beer in my case.

I thought if we could do something like the vicbrew booklet.

Kirk


----------



## GMK (10/1/07)

Don't know why...

Will have to work something out....

when are you down this way next - 

i also have my TTLPA that is tasting nice in teh bottle...Happy for you to try some.


----------



## SteveSA (10/1/07)

US56 for my APA too


----------



## kirem (10/1/07)

considering the reviews I am not concerned.


----------



## kirem (10/1/07)

updated excel spreadsheet.

I will start compiling the recipes & reviews posted so far into one document in the next few days.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (10/1/07)

Whitelabs 833.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (10/1/07)

Kirk,

i have an extra bottle of Kenny's Oktoberfest here.

Yeasts used were 3068 & 3638 together.


----------



## kirem (10/1/07)

Anyone interested in an Easter case?

Start a new thread if need be.

I will pass on Ken's beer thanks.


----------



## peas_and_corn (10/1/07)

Yeast- Wyeast 1056, I think it was bottled in late October.

I'm interested in an easter case, but not wholly sure if I can make a contribution or not- I'm back from Japan on the 19th feb. Spose I'll have to put a warning on the label to leave it for a bit.


----------



## Aaron (10/1/07)

Once a year is enough for me.


----------



## Jazman (10/1/07)

easter is too soon as i wont be brewing until then
]


----------



## peas_and_corn (10/1/07)

Maybe a 'christmas in july case'? I don't mind having two a year personally, because it was a good outing


----------



## tangent (10/1/07)

> Anyone interested in an Easter case?
> 
> Start a new thread if need be.
> 
> I will pass on Ken's beer thanks.




errrrr, i think that's a piss-take regarding Kens beer (i could be wrong), not an effort to start an Easter case.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (11/1/07)

I will be in on an Easter case if there is enough interest.

*Adamt's IPA*

Pours a lightish amber colour with haze, medium carbonation and white head.
Aroma is estery and some floral notes.
Flavour is nice firm clean bitterness with medium malt flavour and a medium body.
All up this was a really nice beer.

*Pedros Pale*
Lovely clear copper coloured beer with tight white head.
Aroma is spicy, toffee with some background esters.
Huge malt flavour backed up by well balanced bitterness. Clean finish, the base has to be MO surely.
Nice one Pedro.

*Pedro's Phest*
Burnt orange in colour with good clarity and creamy head.
Aroma is sweet malt with something else I can't put my finger on.
On tasting I can get the beginnings of oxidisation and makes it hard to decipher any other flavours although I can detect some toastiness.
Shame but I had tried one of these before and can confirm it was good then.

C&B
TDA


----------



## GMK (11/1/07)

I will join in - if you guys let me....

Seems my last outing was not one of my bests...

Might just have to bring 2 cartons on the day - let you guys taste one of each and then choose the one that goes in...

About to bottle my Vanilla Bourbon Porter...
Also have the Timothy Tailor, a Bock and the Lees Harvest Barley Wine -now 18months old - in bottles.


----------



## Kai (11/1/07)

No chance for an easter case for me.


----------



## Gulf Brewery (11/1/07)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> *Pedro's Phest*
> Burnt orange in colour with good clarity and creamy head.
> Aroma is sweet malt with something else I can't put my finger on.
> On tasting I can get the beginnings of oxidisation and makes it hard to decipher any other flavours although I can detect some toastiness.
> ...



Hopefully when I get the bottling line running, I can supply some decent samples of the 'Phest beer. 
I had some myself over xmas and it was oxidised badly, don't know what I did wrong with that one. 

The Pale Ale is a very secret recipe, but I can tell you it is only 2 aussie malts. Selection of the yeast for this beer makes a lot of difference. 

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## wee stu (11/1/07)

Kai said:


> No chance for an easter case for me.



Ditto from this quarter.

July maybe, but once a year kind of makes this a very special occasion. I think I'd rather keep it that way.

Still to open any of mine, btw.


----------



## wee stu (15/1/07)

Finally celebrating xmas  

Amac's pils was the first to go. Disconcetringly cloudy, presumably from chill haze. Looks more like a wit than a pils. The head is small also. The good news is that the crisp flavour belies the cloudly appearance. Good bitterness, without being aggressive. I am willing to bet this is a beer that would taste great off the keg - and that Amac has none left of it 

Peas and corn's honey beer - good clarity for a honey wheat. Honey evident on the nose. Spritzy, maybe a little too much so, with elements of clove and spice. Leads to a dry finish. I'm not a fan of the honey wheat style by any stretch of the imagination, but this seems a pretty good take on the style.


----------



## Aaron (15/1/07)

I had some of my BDG over the weekend and it is really over carbonated. Apologies to all. It will take ages to pour. If you persist it is still tasting ok, to my taste anyway.

If anyone has an Intoxocator left mine exploded on Sunday night so you probably want to keep it nice and cold.


----------



## SteveSA (17/1/07)

Not much of the case to go...

TDH you're Koelsch is bloody sensational! Easily the most enjoyable beer I've had from the case.

Which is not to take anything away from some other very good beers in the case - but this one takes the cake IMHO.

Grin factor abounds - enough said
Steve


----------



## tdh (17/1/07)

Thanks Steve!

Koelsch is a brilliant beer style, I plan to brew it often.

My yeast, Kirem, is 2565 that I cultured out of a 3 year old Wyeast pack, I didn't use a sample from Kai's batch.
By the way, the booklet idea is a bewdy.

100% Pils malt
Wyeast 2565
German Tettnanger to ~25 IBU
Mashed at 65-66*C
OG - 1.050
FG - 1.008

To me reminiscent of Kuepper's Koelsch in Cologne. 

Anybody out there had Koelsch in Cologne?

tdh




SteveSA said:


> Not much of the case to go...
> 
> TDH you're Koelsch is bloody sensational! Easily the most enjoyable beer I've had from the case.
> 
> ...


----------



## tdh (17/1/07)

30 - ?
BDG - ?
5150 - 
86 - ?
15/11 PB - ?

Somebody know off the top of their head who's brew and what it is?

tdh


----------



## tangent (17/1/07)

5150 sounds like Jazman Thomas


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (17/1/07)

*Doglets Am Brown*

Lovely dark brown colour with tinges of red and a great tan head.
Aroma is chocolatey, can't get much on hop aroma and not sure if the style is supposed to have that anyway.
Spot on in flavour with deep malt, light chocolate nuances and bitterness together. A pleasure to drink this Doglet.

*Dr Gonzo's Intoxicator*

The good Dr's beers are going to influence me to brew some wheat beers this year, they are that good.
The Intoxicator poured cloudy with a deep copper colour, high carbonation and off white head.
Aromas of bubblegum and malt smack me upside the head!
The taste is to die for, close to Aventinus but better. Rich melanoidin malt flavour and hints of bananna and bubblegum. Did not want this beer to finish. Excellent beer Sam.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Adamt (17/1/07)

tdh said:


> 30 - ?
> BDG - ?
> 5150 -
> 86 - ?
> ...



30 - PNC's honey beer
BDG - Aaron's BDG
5150 - Jazmans
86 - SteveSA's APA
15/11 PB - Voosher's ESB


----------



## tdh (17/1/07)

Thanks Adam.

tdh





Adamt said:


> 30 - PNC's honey beer
> BDG - Aaron's BDG
> 5150 - Jazmans
> 86 - SteveSA's APA
> 15/11 PB - Voosher's ESB


----------



## SteveSA (17/1/07)

tdh said:


> Thanks Steve!
> 
> Koelsch is a brilliant beer style, I plan to brew it often.
> 
> ...


Not yet but it's on my list of things to do when I visit there in 5-6 months


----------



## Kai (17/1/07)

Sounds like I should have left my bottle of tdh's koelsch for a little longer. But, that would have required patience.


----------



## Justin T (18/1/07)

I had tdh's kolsch back on the third! it was great even then


----------



## RussTaylor (18/1/07)

Just polished off tdhs Kolsch and Doglets American Brown. Both superb brews - glad I waited! Did you guys post your recipes anywhere?


----------



## tdh (22/1/07)

Russ, mine's up the top there :chug:


----------



## JSB (28/1/07)

*Doglet's Am Brown Ale*

Poors dark brown with a reddish hue, aroma is roast chocolate and with little hop aroma with a thin lacing head (probably put it in the fridge to early). Mouthfeel is full with a slight biscuit taste, hints of chocolate and piney hop flavour. Enjoyable beer Tim well done!


----------

